# North Alabama GTG, November 9th 2013



## ErinH

The time for yet another Alabama car audio meet is upon us. Come one, come all to beautiful Decatur, AL and spend your day with a group of fellow audio enthusiasts. This event isn't just for the car audio fanatic, but for anyone who appreciates the goal of achieving a fun stereo system; home audio folks included.

This time a member here has set up a GTG site to register and find further information. You can view that here:
GTG

Once you register to the site you can add yourself as an attendee (or make your own events as a host). This allows everyone to keep track of who's going to make it and also remove yourself from the list should you need to back out.

It's redundant, but I'm also going to keep the information here just in case the site goes down or someone needs to access from the forum.


*Also, to those of you coming in Friday night (Nov 8th), there's some info below about a Pre-GTG tag-up that night.*




*GTG Info:*


*Location:*


Decatur, AL 35603​
*Meet time:*

9am - 9pm.​
*Parking:*

If you plan to hang out most of the day then please park in the driveway. 
If you plan on leaving somewhat early then park in the street. 

My driveway can fit (2) cars side by side pretty easily which I figure can get 12-16 cars in the driveway without much trouble. I've already told my neighbors across the street that some people will be parking in front of their house and they're fine with it. Just be courteous and don't leave trash in their yard. 

If you need to park in the street for whatever reason just try to park in front of my house or directly across the street from my house. There's a new home next door to me (just before you get to my house) and they are _supposed _to be moving in on Saturday. So, if that looks to be the case when you get here, try not to park in front of their house just so they can get in and out a bit easier.​
*Introductions:*

Sooo.... yeeeeeeeaaaaa... I broke down and ordered name tags. LOL. 

When you show up, look for a table in the garage with nametags on it. Grab one and write your name on it, then slap it on. You may want to include your screenname as well, if it'll fit. ​
*Neighbors:*

Everyone around me knows I'm having the GTG and they're all cool with it. I told the neighbors we'd probably be getting loud so feel free to wail on your system to show off. Just don't play bass tones for minutes on end. That stuff travels far.  

If you cuss like a sailor, try to keep that on ice since some of the people around me have young kids.​
*Door Prizes:*

Somewhere around 3pm I'll ask you guys/girls to write your name on a piece of paper and drop it in a bowl. Then I'll draw names from that. We may actually have enough door prizes to do 2 rounds which is pretty dang awesome! 

If you win a speaker prize and you have zero intention on using it, then by all means, feel free to pass on it and give someone else a chance. No one will be judging you if you do accept it. I'm just saying, if you've got a closet full of Vifa XT25's at home and you happen to win them at the GTG, you could probably let someone else have a shot at them. LOL. 

I do want to take pictures of everyone with their stuff, just so we can have something to show the sponsors. So, don't be weirded out if I ask you for a pic. 


*Event Sponsors:*

Madisound Speaker Store
Acoustic Elegance
Pioneer Electronics
Crutchfield
JL Audio
Parts Express

Thanks to these companies for helping us out!​
*Contributions:*

I didn't want people to have to leave to go eat and take time out of their fun, so I'll be providing food (pizza, chips, cookies, drinks). My wife has already made a couple trips to the store, lol. To help offset that cost, I'll have a tip jar sitting out on a table by the nametags. If you grub, please toss a few bucks in there to help out the cause.​


*Items you might want to bring:*

Pop up tent for shade
Lawnchair
Any gear you would like to bring to either sell, test, demo, or whatever… do it. Amps, drivers, gear you want to test, etc, etc. 
Bring your laptops with your RTA setup stuff. This is a great time to get hands on with some measurement gear and learn a thing or two about using it to help you tune your system.
Bring your camera and take pictures so we can share the fun!
Whatever else you can think of that might be needed.





*GTG Attendees (Nov 9):*
1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Kelly (bigbubba)
3. Paul (PaulD)
4. Grayson (strakele)
5. Chris (hillbillySQ)
6. Al (AL9000 )
7. Ricky (sq civic)
8. Tim - I always forget your s/n
9. Caleb Hill (screenname?)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. Jason (afghan vet)
12. Kyle (spyders03)
13. Kevin (Kevin K)
14. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
15. John (PionkeJ)
16. Kirk (AcuraTLSQ)
17. Steve (audioxinc)
18. Chris (iScream)
19. Tim (Tsmith)
20. Bill & Lori (screenname?)
21. Blake (ScionBoxRox)
22. Stuart (Fricasseekid)
​


*Pre-GTG Information:*

A few folks have expressed interest in meeting up the night before the GTG to do some pre-meet demos and maybe grab some supper. There are a few places that should be easy to meet up at but we can nail down where as we get closer. If you'd like to meet up on Friday night, add your name to the list below and we can work out the details of where and when as we get closer to the date.


*When:*
Friday night, November 8th.
Time TBD

*Where:*
TBD:

*Pre-GTG Attendees:*
1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Chris (HillbillySQ)


​


I look forward to seeing everyone and having a blast!


----------



## BigAl205

Count me in. Will you be in your new house by then?


----------



## ErinH

yep.


----------



## bigbubba

I'll do everything I can to be there. Hope to have my Monte done for this GTG.


----------



## Thumper26

i will have either an extremely pregnant wife or a newborn child around then, so i doubt i can make it. then again, you're not really living unless you go to sleep each night unsure that you will wake up again in the morning...


----------



## bertholomey

Slick G2G site - signed up


----------



## ErinH

Yea. I like it. Robert (pockets5) made it. He also helps me with my site. Dude's got this stuff down.


----------



## ErinH

bikinpunk said:


> I'm currently reaching out to vendors to see if there's any interest in sponsoring the event with door prizes or giveaways. If you are interested or know someone who may be, LMK.


Good news! 
John at Acoustic Elegance has offered up a goodie or two for the event!

Thanks, John!


----------



## ErinH

Madisound is now on board as a sponsor as well.


----------



## bigbubba

That's awesome man! Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## jtaudioacc

this has to be some record...next to CES and SEMA, I don't think anything is scheduled this far in advance.


----------



## decibelle

You know I'll be there Erin


----------



## Kevin K

Great sponsor support you have lined up there.


----------



## schmiddr2

Linky no worky.


----------



## pocket5s

Works now. sorry about that


----------



## spyders03

You know I'm in all the way!


----------



## strakele

I should be able to make this as well.


----------



## EditTim

I'll totally be there, and if my install isn't done by then, well... :worried:

Awesome to hear 'bout the sponsors!


----------



## mumbles

Looking forward to this!


----------



## ErinH

jtaudioacc said:


> this has to be some record...next to CES and SEMA, I don't think anything is scheduled this far in advance.


Lol. Yea. Well, I know some guys from out of town try to make as many GTGs as they can so I'm trying to provide plenty of heads up to them.


----------



## Kevin K

I'm looking forward to it. Gaining some knowledge and maybe making some new friends sounds like a win win.


----------



## spyders03

Kevin K said:


> I'm looking forward to it. Gaining some knowledge and maybe making some new friends sounds like a win win.


Knowledge is power, and I am weak.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## ErinH

Kevin K said:


> I'm looking forward to it. Gaining some knowledge and maybe making some new friends sounds like a win win.


that's what it's all about, dude. just a bunch of folks hanging out.

I was thinking... now that Papa John's delivers in my area (they didn't before), I may go the "order a whole bunch of pizza and put out a tip jar" route like I did last time. This means my wife or myself don't have to leave to go pick up food, and guests don't have to worry about leaving the GTG to go eat and miss out or troubling others to move their cars (if you park in the driveway). Anything that keeps people from having to leave is great. I know I always wind up not eating at GTGs because I don't want to leave. LOL.


----------



## spyders03

Good idea man, I'd throw in for some. 

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Man you know I can't miss your g2g's. Always a great time. It's insane how many people usually show up. I'll sign up on the meet site later and add my name.


----------



## cnut334

I plan on attending. Maybe I can learn a thing or two.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Man you know I can't miss your g2g's. Always a great time. It's insane how many people usually show up. I'll sign up on the meet site later and add my name.


Heck, Chris, you're part of the reason I posted this so early. Seriously. You and a couple other guys have told me how you appreciate a good long heads up so you can request off work. So, here ya' go... about 4 months in advance.


----------



## ErinH

cnut334 said:


> I plan on attending. Maybe I can learn a thing or two.


hope you can make it. I don't recall; have you been to one of my others? I'm terrible with names. 

speaking of names... I seriously think we're gonna do the nametag thing this time.


----------



## iScream

I will definitely try to make it. Hopefully by then I'll have my system sounding/looking decent enough to let someone listen without being embarrassed.

I know bikinpunk has the cool measurement and test equipment but I can bring a calibrated mic and a laptop with REW, if anyone would like to try out a RTA. I'll throw a Radio Shack digital SPL meter in the car too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin, I really do appreciate the extended notice. I always leave with a better understanding of one thing or another. And I'm always open to structural criticism on my tune. I'm a stickler for everyone being honest with themselves and each other. I'll be the first to say that I don't know jack sh!t about car audio what it comes down to the scientific part of it.

btw, just bought me a new touch screen lappy. Might be drilling for advice on rta software and might even take the plunge into the external processor route at some point. When you look at the big picture, my p80 has very little tweakability compared to a lot of the external processors out there but would be great for minor changes when needed.


----------



## claydo

Erin I'm glad you posted it early too. I'm still working on wifey permission........but I got my fingers crossed, I know this will be big!


----------



## ErinH

Well, the good news is we finally moved in to the new house. So, it looks like I'll be having the GTG at my place. The bad news is my garages look like a furniture surplus store and it's going to take me forever to clear out space. Hopefully I have it done in time for the GTG. lol. 

So far we have a good list of attendees and still have a few months to go. 

Erin (Host)
 Tim
 AL9000
 PaulD
 afghan vet
 Highly Caffeinated
 EeeDeeEye (Eric)
 Grayson
 Ally
 Kyle
 Kevin
 Chris
 Kelly


----------



## BigAl205

Sweet!

We're starting the build of my garage Monday (assuming the weather holds) so I should be able to do some meets in the future.


----------



## iroc2nv

I will be on the list. Been a few years but i will mark that date on my calander.


----------



## Neil_J

God willing I'll be there.


----------



## bertholomey

Neil_J said:


> God willing I'll be there.


It would be great to see you again Neil and to hear the 'new' Mini / Unicorn.


----------



## Neil_J

Definitely looking forward to getting some feedback on it, and hearing some awesome cars. I'll be bringing some RTA equipment, and maybe some items for sale/trade.


----------



## strakele

I'm not going to be where I thought I was going to in November, so I probably won't be able to make this


----------



## BigAl205

Are you guys still gonna be in TX? We need a meet about halfway.


----------



## strakele

I'll still be here. Ally will be in Bama.


----------



## ErinH

Good to hear, Neil!

Sorry to hear, Grayson. You think you'll make Finals this year?


----------



## Thumper26

Wife is due the 18th, so this is a huge maybe for me. If things are still calm on the home front, then I'd like to come down. Otherwise, I'll be busy with a new baby girl


----------



## claydo

I'm gonna try to make this as well, put me down as a definate........maybe.


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> I'm gonna try to make this as well, put me down as a definate........maybe.


Sooooo, you're absolutely positively 100% pretty sure?


----------



## claydo

Yup, you nailed it, Al!


----------



## strakele

bikinpunk said:


> Sorry to hear, Grayson. You think you'll make Finals this year?


Eh, not sure. I still need 4 or 6 more points or something. As long as there is a TX/OK state finals I'll be qualified, but that would be a heck of a drive for finals. It sucks cause I was supposed to be like 2 or 3 hours from there. Not 9 

We'll see. At least for now the car isn't finals-ready anyway. I really liked last year getting to hit up like 3 state finals to get a whole bunch of feedback from lots of judges before the big show. Can't happen this year. Need to get back in the 80's.


----------



## ErinH

Bump.

To those who make it out, you'll get to meet the newest member of my family: Sulley. (Yes, named after Monsters Inc )

He's a stray male purebred collie. We've been keeping him fed the past couple weeks. We reported him and had him checked for a microchip. Then, we finally decided to make him a member of our family after no one ever claimed him.


----------



## claydo

Awesome! My dog is the only member of my household who is consistently happy to see me........so I must always scratch her behind the ears vigorously.


----------



## ErinH

I've already got two goldens. This one has been hanging around and we finally just decided to keep him. I took him this morning to get his shots and checked out. All is good. He gets a bath and shave Tuesday. He STINKS right now.

And I hear you on feeling welcomed by them. Mine are pumped to see me when I get home from work. It's a nice feeling. Lol.


----------



## claydo

Yes the over the top greeting is sweet, especially after a rough day at work.......stinky, huh....lol, my dachshund smells like fritos when she needs a bath!


----------



## ErinH

bump, dudes!


----------



## pocket5s

With the new car it's mighty tempting to make this road trip


----------



## calebkhill

I plan on it. Don't know none of y'all but it would be nice to meet and greet.


----------



## ErinH

pocket5s said:


> With the new car it's mighty tempting to make this road trip


do it, man! bring some of your OK/TX buddies with you.


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, if the weather is nice, I'm going to try to set up my Kef R500's in the garage as part of a demoing opportunity. You can find some a good review on them here:
SoundStage! Hi-Fi | SoundStageHiFi.com | SoundStage! Hi-Fi | SoundStageHiFi.com


----------



## ErinH

I'm not saying this will happen but I am curious: 
If I were to make this a 2-day event (Saturday and Sunday) would anyone want to come both days? I know in the past, sometimes a single day just isn't enough. I'm not sure if people would take advantage if the opportunity or be burned out if I tried to make it a 2 day GTG. Especially those of you from out of town. It would allow you to make more of your drive but at the same time you'd probably have to pay another night for hotel and/or drive back later. 

I haven't even ran this past "the boss" yet. Just trying to get a feel.


----------



## claydo

Unfortunately, and this is if I still get to come.......ill be limited to sat. only. I hope that a two day spread wouldn't cause me to miss anyone. I'd hate to hear about so and so's awesome car that was there sun only!


----------



## spyders03

I would be down for a 2 day, and might be able to hook someone up with a spare bedroom for free since I'm so close to you

Swyped while swerving


----------



## iroc2nv

I don't see a problem ..... but i'm in Decatur anyways. It's up to the out of towners.


----------



## ErinH

bumping this up.

The GTG site in the first post seems to be down but I'll update this when it's back up.


----------



## pocket5s

It's a DNS issue. It'll be up shortly... sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

For those of us driving up Friday it would be awesome to do a pre-meet to play musical cars so some of us can get ahead of the game (maybe) so we can have more time to chat and spend more time in other cars at the g2g. A few of us did this at the last ATL gathering and it worked out really well. A hotel parking lot would be perfect for this to take the pressure off Erin and his better half...and the pups. I know I always feel like I didn't get to hear enough cars, or neglect chatting with people because I'm spending too much time in cars. That's why if I suggest swapping keys to demo each others ride then have a quick swap of feedback afterwards, I'm only doing it to stay efficient on time. Not really a fan of going loud these days so no need to worry about me blowing something up.


----------



## ErinH

pocket5s said:


> It's a DNS issue. It'll be up shortly... sorry for the inconvenience


Looks like it's back up now. Thanks!

North Alabama Get Together




Hillbilly SQ said:


> For those of us driving up Friday it would be awesome to do a pre-meet to play musical cars so some of us can get ahead of the game (maybe) so we can have more time to chat and spend more time in other cars at the g2g. A few of us did this at the last ATL gathering and it worked out really well. A hotel parking lot would be perfect for this to take the pressure off Erin and his better half...and the pups. I know I always feel like I didn't get to hear enough cars, or neglect chatting with people because I'm spending too much time in cars. That's why if I suggest swapping keys to demo each others ride then have a quick swap of feedback afterwards, I'm only doing it to stay efficient on time. Not really a fan of going loud these days so no need to worry about me blowing something up.


That's a good idea. If I'm able to, I'll join you guys. There's a few parks in the area and plenty of places for folks to meet up in random parking lots that probably won't garner any attention from anyone. If the cops do show up, they'll just ask you to move on. No big deal.


----------



## iScream

What's the situation with bringing wives or sig others to these things? My wife likes good sound but she will get bored pretty fast if nothing but car audio is being discussed. I'm probably going to show up Saturday then spend the night with my mom and step dad in Huntsville so I can go back again Sunday if I want to. Not sure if I should just leave the wife at home or drag her along.

I've never been to a competition or even a get together like this one. Does everyone stick by their car to be sure nobody gets carried away with the volume knob or is the crowd pretty responsible with your equipment? 

What about listening to other systems? Do people generally listen to what they want in whatever car they're checking out or do people tend to show off with whatever type of music they tuned their system for? 

I would really like to hear the Sheffield Labs Drum & Track Disc on some other systems to see how mine compares. But I only have it on my iPhone so should I try to burn a copy to CD and a USB stick to be compatible with more sources? Would it be best to try hooking up with two or three cars in advance to try out this specific source material?


----------



## ErinH

You can bring her but she'll probably be bored out of her mind by 1pm, lol. There's shopping in Huntsville but you'd have to arrange a car situation because it's about 30-40 minutes away, depending on where she'd want to go. 

As far as demoing, most people seem to be cool with whatever. We (folks at meets) usually trust most people to be sensible with the volume knob (and unless you're trying purposely to blow a driver, it probably won't happen even at hefty volume levels). I can't speak for everyone, though. That just seems to be the norm. If you'd feel more comforatable having someone sit shotgun while you demo that's fine. Sometimes I'll sit in just because. 

I have an iPod hookup. I'd say about 80% of people at meets have a USB hookup of some sort so you're probably good there. I typically carry a few CDs with me when I got a meet just in case, though.


Also, I may just keep this as a Saturday thing. It would be cool to have it both weekend days, but I'm not sure I'll be able to swing that for sure just yet. All the more reason to try to meet up Friday night like Chris mentioned above.


----------



## pocket5s

I must be lucky. My wife likes to go to shows/events. She even sat through finals last year with a smile when I was the one complaining about the noise 

It helps though when she gets to listen to cars like Todd's; and then tells me I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## ErinH

my wife gets it. obvoiusly she doesn't mind since she's the one that helps me coordinate the GTGs. But, she's not about to get a babysitter so she can go hang out with me and listen to cars all day, either. I understand that she'd rather be doing 'her' thing, which is fine by me. Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## spyders03

iScream said:


> What's the situation with bringing wives or sig others to these things? My wife likes good sound but she will get bored pretty fast if nothing but car audio is being discussed. I'm probably going to show up Saturday then spend the night with my mom and step dad in Huntsville so I can go back again Sunday if I want to. Not sure if I should just leave the wife at home or drag her along.
> 
> I've never been to a competition or even a get together like this one. Does everyone stick by their car to be sure nobody gets carried away with the volume knob or is the crowd pretty responsible with your equipment?
> 
> What about listening to other systems? Do people generally listen to what they want in whatever car they're checking out or do people tend to show off with whatever type of music they tuned their system for?
> 
> I would really like to hear the Sheffield Labs Drum & Track Disc on some other systems to see how mine compares. But I only have it on my iPhone so should I try to burn a copy to CD and a USB stick to be compatible with more sources? Would it be best to try hooking up with two or three cars in advance to try out this specific source material?


Making a copy of the source material to a CD isn't a bad idea, since most people have a CD player. Just about everyone I've had in my car is very responsible with the volume knob. Actually the biggest reason I usually sit in the passenger seat is to push the volume farther than they would, just to make sure they get a full listening experience. Most people also have tracks that they know sound good in their vehicle, and like to show them off, but pretty much everyone is down with anything you bring, specially if it is something they haven't heard before. I would love to heard the Sheffield drum track in my car.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I tune my system to play all material equally well so I encourage everyone to throw the spaghetti at the wall and see what sticks. I am going to ask everyone to avoid bass tracks that are meant for stressing a system. Rap and similar music is fine though for the most part. It's those tracks like the bass tracks on the IASCA cd that are the problem They make midbass drivers smell like burning. And if I'm sitting in the vehicle with you, *SPANISH HARLEM WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!* I know I'm not the only one that hates that song. WHEW, I feel better now


----------



## claydo

I agree with the guys that like to sit in with the demo........when someone hands me their keys, and says go at it........I stress, I'm not gonna see what their car is really capable of. In this situation, I rarely listen much above conversational volume, out of fear of something going wrong. I know its not likely, but, can you imagine being alone in someone's car you have just met, and there's equipment failure? Oh my God that would suck.........and no matter how cool the situation played out, they would always wonder wtf did he do?........ lol, but I know,I'm just paranoid.....
You also always get the best feedback immediately, as in sitting there with the person while they listen......


----------



## ErinH

spyders03 said:


> Actually the biggest reason I usually sit in the passenger seat is to push the volume farther than they would, just to make sure they get a full listening experience.


x2. most people seem to be a bit timid on others' systems since they don'twant to blow anything. So I ride shotgun and encourage them to turn it up if they want to.


----------



## iScream

bikinpunk said:


> You can bring her but she'll probably be bored out of her mind by 1pm, lol. There's shopping in Huntsville but you'd have to arrange a car situation because it's about 30-40 minutes away, depending on where she'd want to go.
> 
> <removed>
> 
> Also, I may just keep this as a Saturday thing. It would be cool to have it both weekend days, but I'm not sure I'll be able to swing that for sure just yet. All the more reason to try to meet up Friday night like Chris mentioned above.


You're probably right. I think she would enjoy hearing some cars for a couple hours then she would be really bored. Pretty sure she would rather just stay in Tennessee and ride her horse.

No problem here if it's Saturday only. Not sure if I could do Friday night or not but I'll figure that out as we get closer.


----------



## Neil_J

iScream said:


> You're probably right. I think she would enjoy hearing some cars for a couple hours then she would be really bored. Pretty sure she would rather just stay in Tennessee and ride her horse.
> 
> No problem here if it's Saturday only. Not sure if I could do Friday night or not but I'll figure that out as we get closer.


My girlfriend will be there and will be less bored if she has someone to talk to. She will probably only listen to like 3 cars, tops, then the attention span goes back to jewelry and nail polish.


----------



## iScream

spyders03 said:


> Making a copy of the source material to a CD isn't a bad idea, since most people have a CD player. Just about everyone I've had in my car is very responsible with the volume knob. Actually the biggest reason I usually sit in the passenger seat is to push the volume farther than they would, just to make sure they get a full listening experience. Most people also have tracks that they know sound good in their vehicle, and like to show them off, but pretty much everyone is down with anything you bring, specially if it is something they haven't heard before. I would love to heard the Sheffield drum track in my car.
> 
> Swyped while swerving


OK. I'll probably take a few discs with me but leave most stuff on my phone and a USB stick. I also need to work on getting my music collection to play at more consistent volume levels. I have to adjust my volume a lot for some songs/albums when I'm streaming over Bluetooth from my phone.


----------



## iScream

Hillbilly SQ said:


> *SPANISH HARLEM WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!* I know I'm not the only one that hates that song. WHEW, I feel better now


Hah. I just barely got my new mids and tweeters installed before we drove to Lexington for the weekend last Friday so my wife was driving while I had the laptop hooked up to my DSP, setting my crossover points and levels. I played The Ultimate Demonstration Disc and that's the first song on there. I know it's a good test song but it really isn't my kind of music. Actually, not much of that disc is my kind of music.


----------



## decibelle

Neil_J said:


> My girlfriend will be there and will be less bored if she has someone to talk to. She will probably only listen to like 3 cars, tops, then the attention span goes back to jewelry and nail polish.


At least you're showing up 

Speaking of short attention spans, this thread is tl;dr - are we making this a two day event?


----------



## ErinH

Probably a "no" to the 2-day thing. Especially if people are considering coming in Friday night. I'm still weighing it, though. The out-of-towners are the ones who would drive that. The locals don't really 'need' an extra day, so to speak. But the people who are driving a long distance might appreciate it. So, we'll see. 

Once I get a bit further I'll probably clean up this thread or start a new one with specifics just so people don't have to read all through all that back and forth.


----------



## Neil_J

bikinpunk said:


> Once I get a bit further I'll probably clean up this thread or start a new one with specifics just so people don't have to read all through all that back and forth.


Just put all the cliffs notes in the first post, no need to go deleting anything IMO.


----------



## ErinH

we'll see. 


Initially I was thinking the 2nd day would be great for guys such as yourself and Jason who are driving a good 10 hours or so. Then I realized that Sunday would likely be the drive-back-home day anyway. I doubt you'd want to hang around and then drive that far again; I know I wouldn't. And the somewhat-locals would have to get a room or drive another round trip the next day, which kind of kills that. Plus, if you guys are doing like Chris is and coming in Friday night, it makes more sense to meet up that night anyway. Maybe plan a dinner and then head to a parking lot for some demo sessions that night. I think that makes the most sense. 

So, if you guys are planning on coming Friday night and want to do that, let us all know and we can plan something out. I'll edit the OP with some info for that.


----------



## bertholomey

Sounds groovy to me.....I'll likely take off early Friday morning to meet up that night - do the thing on Saturday, drive back Sunday morning to make it back home.


----------



## ErinH

Okay, cool. 

I may start a separate list for those who want to meet up Friday night.


----------



## ErinH

I edited the OP. I've put the event information and also added a list for those who want to do a pre-GTG tag up on Friday night. Feel free to add your info carrying forward and I'll update the OP as I go with the list of attendees. Those of you who want to meet up on Friday, figure out when and where and I'll add that information as well.



*Pre-GTG Attendees (Nov 8):*
1. Erin



*GTG Attendees (Nov 9):*
1. Erin 
2. Kelly 
3. PaulD 
4. Grayson 
5. Chris 
6. AL9000 
7. Highly Caffeinated 
8. Neil 
9. Tim 
10. clay 
11. Ally 
12. afghan vet 
13. Kyle 
14. Kevin 
15. EeeDeeEye (Eric)


----------



## Neil_J

I'll likely be getting up there late Friday night. Probably too late to hang out. But if we happen to get up there earlier I will get ahold of someone on the Pre-G2G list.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I agree with the guys that like to sit in with the demo........when someone hands me their keys, and says go at it........I stress, I'm not gonna see what their car is really capable of. In this situation, I rarely listen much above conversational volume, out of fear of something going wrong. I know its not likely, but, can you imagine being alone in someone's car you have just met, and there's equipment failure? Oh my God that would suck.........and no matter how cool the situation played out, they would always wonder wtf did he do?........ lol, but I know,I'm just paranoid.....
> You also always get the best feedback immediately, as in sitting there with the person while they listen......


Kinda funny story with this - I went to Marv's BBQ in California, got the keys for 2 cars in particular - Bing's Subi, and Whiterabbit's wagon (VW or Volvo) and couldn't things to work. For Bing's, he had the stock system operational + his comp system. My buddy and I listened to the stock system.....couldn't figure out what all the hype was about  (I heard it later - discovered why the hype was warranted). 

With the other car - he had very nice Nak equipment, and we couldn't figure out how to turn things on. We didn't want to just push all the buttons, so we waited an appropriate amount of time, got out and handed him the keys, and we told him it was fantastic!

Moral of the story.....if you are not going to sit shotgun, at least get the guy (or girl) started, then bow out. No good if it is stuck on tuner, and they can't figure how to change the source


----------



## claydo

Lol, thats funny Jason, bet you guys were floored with bing's stock sq.......that took some work to leave the stock fully operational, wow......but I bet the look on yalls faces was a kodak moment, " holy ****, that doesent sound good at all....." . Also, even tho we've been around many a head unit, some can still throw ya for a loop, I've experienced that myself. Installed a system for a friends nephew, he had me purchase a few items, but most he already had. I got the CD unit with no instructions.....I actually had to go online and download it while tuning for him......lol, that was fun.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> I agree with the guys that like to sit in with the demo........when someone hands me their keys, and says go at it........I stress, I'm not gonna see what their car is really capable of. In this situation, I rarely listen much above conversational volume, out of fear of something going wrong. I know its not likely, but, can you imagine being alone in someone's car you have just met, and there's equipment failure? Oh my God that would suck.........and no matter how cool the situation played out, they would always wonder wtf did he do?........ lol, but I know,I'm just paranoid.....
> You also always get the best feedback immediately, as in sitting there with the person while they listen......


Funny you say that. We all know how much power Kirk is running on some VERY expensive speakers. Well I'm used to nearly every system I come in contact with not really having any volume until past the halfway point in the volume range. To make it even more interesting Kirk is running an older flagship Alpine dvd player as his source unit (iirc so don't quote me lol). I put the cd in and after a few seconds I check the volume to see if it was at zero. He calmly tells me to "turn it down unless I want to get blasted out of there". I had also just come out of two back-to-back demo's that were quite loud. My ears were still ringing from the Claydo mobile. If Kirk wouldn't have been in there I would have likely gotten permanent hearing damage in addition to being on the hook for damaging some very expensive speakers. What did I learn from all this? I learned to give the source unit at least 10 seconds to figure out what it's looking at before touching the volume knob. Still shaken from what almost happened Kirk asks me at least half a dozen times if I want to "jam it". At the end I give him the green light and suddenly I'm sitting front and center at a ZZ Top concert. At the risk of sounding like an ass kisser Kirk has been the bar I've been chasing all these years because of what he has pulled off with stock locations. His TL is what lit the car audio fire for me years ago and til this day never ceases to amaze me.

Ok, can someone throw me a wet rag to wipe the brown off my nose?


----------



## claydo

Hey Chris, no one can deny the greatness of that powerhouse Kirk built......never heard anything like it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

He mentioned my low end wasn't quite up to par last time. I had been fighting that problem for years but never had the right sub for the job. Hearing it from him gave me the balls to shoehorn a 15" into my install. It was going to go in a really clean rearfiring center console box but decided against it and...well you will all see the ghetto fabulous install. It works and has no tactical feedback whatsoever with normal listening. And I can convert my truck back into a 6 seater in the matter of seconds. Don't know why since I haven't had 6 people in my truck since 2009.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> I edited the OP. I've put the event information and also added a list for those who want to do a pre-GTG tag up on Friday night. Feel free to add your info carrying forward and I'll update the OP as I go with the list of attendees. Those of you who want to meet up on Friday, figure out when and where and I'll add that information as well.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-GTG Attendees (Nov 8):*
> 1. Erin
> 2. Chris
> 
> 
> *GTG Attendees (Nov 9):*
> 1. Erin
> 2. Kelly
> 3. PaulD
> 4. Grayson
> 5. Chris
> 6. AL9000
> 7. Highly Caffeinated
> 8. Neil
> 9. Tim
> 10. clay
> 11. Ally
> 12. afghan vet
> 13. Kyle
> 14. Kevin
> 15. EeeDeeEye (Eric)


I'll be in the same mental capacity as I was in ATL at Vortex so bear with me. I'll try to take a nap before leaving Friday (work nights) then lay down in the room after checking in before the meet. On a good note at least it's only a 5.5 hour drive instead of 8.5.


----------



## ErinH

Hey, guys. Here's the deal: If you're planning on coming to the GTG please go to the GTG site below and sign up there. I'll continue to track progress here but *the site is what I send to potential event sponsors* since it looks a bit more legitimate. 
North Alabama Get Together





Additionally, I'm going to set up a *zany-competition *based on attendee votes, *all in the name of fun*. I'll provide everyone who attends a sheet with the categories and you write down the name of the person you wish to vote for. At the end of the night, we'll do some awards. A sample of the categories will be:

Best Attitude
Deaf Ears
Needs a new sub
Most Surprising
Best Socks

The real list will be a bit different but that's kind of the route I'm going. I can't give away all the secrets. 

I may also try to set up an RTA shootout. The person with the craziest response wins. 

If you win an 'award', you'll have to be present to claim your 'prize'. I'm thinking I'll have a 5pm cutoff time and present awards at 5:30pm. 

Again, the name of the game is FUN. So remember to have fun with it.


----------



## Neil_J

bikinpunk said:


> Hey, guys. Here's the deal: If you're planning on coming to the GTG please go to the GTG site below and sign up there. I'll continue to track progress here but *the site is what I send to potential event sponsors* since it looks a bit more legitimate.
> North Alabama Get Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I'm going to set up a *zany-competition *based on attendee votes, *all in the name of fun*. I'll provide everyone who attends a sheet with the categories and you write down the name of the person you wish to vote for. At the end of the night, we'll do some awards. A sample of the categories will be:
> 
> Best Attitude
> Deaf Ears
> Needs a new sub
> Most Surprising
> Best Socks
> 
> The real list will be a bit different but that's kind of the route I'm going. I can't give away all the secrets.
> 
> I may also try to set up an RTA shootout. The person with the craziest response wins.
> 
> If you win an 'award', you'll have to be present to claim your 'prize'. I'm thinking I'll have a 5pm cutoff time and present awards at 5:30pm.


Call me old fashioned but I'm just looking forward to the informal meet and greet, listening to cars and getting advice. If it has turned into something else more sponsored, structured, or official, then I'm probably wasting my time and will remove my name.


----------



## sq civic

Neil J,

This is exactly what you think it is. Erin's gtg's have just become so popular that sponsors have started contributing to the good cause. If you are looking to meet people with the same passion as yourself and listen to other cars to compare to yours or just hangout and talk car stereo, then this is something you definately want to attend.


----------



## Neil_J

sq civic said:


> Neil J,
> 
> This is exactly what you think it is. Erin's gtg's have just become so popular that sponsors have started contributing to the good cause. If you are looking to meet people with the same passion as yourself and listen to other cars to compare to yours or just hangout and talk car stereo, then this is something you definately want to attend.


I'm just saying I'm not driving 1480 miles to win a "craziest socks" competition or to enter an RTA showdown. I'm going to meet people and listen to cars. Anything else is just getting in my way of that and will make me reconsider spending $200 in gas to get there. Just saying.


----------



## claydo

Neil_J said:


> Call me old fashioned but I'm just looking forward to the informal meet and greet, listening to cars and getting advice. If it has turned into something else more sponsored, structured, or official, then I'm probably wasting my time and will remove my name.


Neil, I don't think Erin's trying to reinvent the gtg or anything. I believe first and foremost this will be exactly what you described you were looking for, a casual gtg, and sharing experience. Correct me if I'm wrong Erin, but the sponsor interest is coming about because of the growing size of the gtgs, and companies are starting to recognize these gathering as a way of reaching their target audience, and you must admit we are a very narrow target. I don't know how its been handled, but sponsorship can bring along such things as displays of product, product announcements, basic advertisements, give away swag, or even give away product. I don't feel any of that would distract from a group of folks going demo crazy in the Alabama sunshine. As far as the quirky games, I don't believe its "structure" he's after, I just think he's trying to be origional and have fun with it. Not to mention getting a buzz of conversation going to pique interest.


----------



## ErinH

Neil, you're way over thinking this man.


----------



## pocket5s

Neil_J said:


> I'm just saying I'm not driving 1480 miles to win a "craziest socks" competition or to enter an RTA showdown. I'm going to meet people and listen to cars. Anything else is just getting in my way of that and will make me reconsider spending $200 in gas to get there. Just saying.


So don't enter either one. How does that change listening to cars? Doesn't seem any different than going to a competition really, from a spectator view. You can listen to anyone's car that is willing to demo. 

Crazy games keep people entertained  Sponsors allow people to win stuff. win-win there


----------



## Neil_J

bikinpunk said:


> Neil, you're way over thinking this man.


Not really. I'm broke and and looking for excuses not to go. No hard feelings or anything.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> As far as the quirky games, I don't believe its "structure" he's after, I just think he's trying to be origional and have fun with it. Not to mention getting a buzz of conversation going to pique interest.


Exxxxxactly.

Guys, the point of the 'competition' is to be a JOKE. Nothing serious at all. It was an idea I shared with a couple friends who said they thought it sounded "fun". The plan was to print out some funny score sheets for everyone to fill out who they want to vote for. In the late afternoon we'll have a little roll call and announce the winnars. It was an idea to simply break up the monotany and provide some humor to the whole thing. Heck, I was going to go to hobby lobby and buy some $1.99 trophies to go along with it. 

The sponsors are for a giveaway... kind of like door prizes. A lot of companies are willing to support the hobby and don't have problems providing some product to us for this purpose. I've done it in the past. Others have done the same (the AZ & NC GTGs come to mind). Who doesn't like free stuff?! 


Neil, sorry you're gonna miss out dude. Maybe next year there will be one more central to everyone in the south east to attend. Or I can stop by on my way to Disney World next month and demo yours. lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think the little contest will be a hoot. And I vote that everyone uses their street tune while going 70mph for the "craziest rta curve" contest if that materializes. That could get VERY interesting And I've heard the results of people tuning a freshly installed system on the way to a g2g. Amazing what happens to a nice equal loudness curve when road and engine noise comes into play


----------



## sq civic

Yeah, I have no idea of what sponsorship Erin has for this gtg. But I recall at one gtg I walked away with some nice Second Skin deadenor. And at another I came home with a set of Lagatia tweeters. Very nice door prizes to say the least.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think the little contest will be a hoot.


Hopefully people enjoy it. Should be a break from the norm. If anything, it's a satire of standard audio competitions. 




sq civic said:


> Yeah, I have no idea of what sponsorship Erin has for this gtg. But I recall at one gtg I walked away with some nice Second Skin deadenor. And at another I came home with a set of Lagatia tweeters. Very nice door prizes to say the least.


Yea, I've had good luck in the past with companies donating product for giveaway. It's always cool when they are willing to chip in and support our meets. 
So far Madisound and Acoustic Elegance have signed up to donate some stuff to the cause. I've sent emails to a few others. Ideally, I'd like everyone to be able to walk away with a little something, even if I have to pitch in for it myself. But we'll see. 



Ricky, I'm adding you to the list. You better be able to make it! 

Updated the list with name (screenname). I hope I spelled everyone's screen names right. 

*GTG Attendees (Nov 9):*
1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Kelly (bigbubba)
3. Paul (PaulD)
4. Grayson (strakele)
5. Chris (hillbillySQ)
6. Al (AL9000 )
7. Ricky (sq civic)
8. Tim - I always forget your s/n
9. Clay (claydo)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. Jason (afghan vet)
12. Kyle (spyders03)
13. Kevin (Kevin K)
14. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
15. John (PionkeJ)
16. Kirk (AcuraTLSQ)
17. Steve (audioxinc)


We gon' have some heavy hitters! I'll have to do some nametags this year for real. lol.


----------



## ErinH

oh, quick Q....

would any of you folks be intrested in me setting up a facebook page for this? would it be easier to follow or are you cool with the forum format?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Don't forget the tip jar!


----------



## claydo

Nametags are awesome........Jason and Mike used them at the NC meet last weekend. In my opinion, they were a phenomenal success. It was nice to have someones name, screenname, and car right there, without asking. I am terrible with names, and when exposed to so many new faces at once, I can not keep it straight............nothing makes me feel worse than asking a man his name for the fifth time in one day..........


----------



## decibelle

Neil_J said:


> I'm just saying I'm not driving 1480 miles to win a "craziest socks" competition or to enter an RTA showdown. I'm going to meet people and listen to cars. Anything else is just getting in my way of that and will make me reconsider spending $200 in gas to get there. Just saying.


Jeez...with that attitude you probably won't be missed. Just saying. 

Erin I am definitely looking forward to this. It's going to be a one-of-a-kind meet for sure. Can't come soon enough. What exactly is having sponsors going to do for the meet? Curious. 

And I'm telling you, give your hobby lobby trophies and some craft supplies to your daughter and let her go to work.


----------



## ErinH

The sponsors aren't sponsors in the typical sense of the word. They're just donating products for a giveaway to help out. And it's a good look for them to get that exposure for paying it forward. I've done it a couple times before and people got some really cool stuff.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Nametags are awesome........
> 
> I am terrible with names, and when exposed to so many new faces at once, I can not keep it straight............nothing makes me feel worse than asking a man his name for the fifth time in one day..........


Definitely. I've been saying for years I was gonna go with name tags. For the same reasons you said.


----------



## calebkhill

Start a Facebook group. Not page, but group, where we can interact...


----------



## iScream

bikinpunk said:


> Hopefully people enjoy it. Should be a break from the norm. If anything, it's a satire of standard audio competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I've had good luck in the past with companies donating product for giveaway. It's always cool when they are willing to chip in and support our meets.
> So far Madisound and Acoustic Elegance have signed up to donate some stuff to the cause. I've sent emails to a few others. Ideally, I'd like everyone to be able to walk away with a little something, even if I have to pitch in for it myself. But we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky, I'm adding you to the list. You better be able to make it!
> 
> Updated the list with name (screenname). I hope I spelled everyone's screen names right.
> 
> *GTG Attendees (Nov 9):*
> 1. Erin (bikinpunk)
> 2. Kelly (bigbubba)
> 3. Paul (PaulD)
> 4. Grayson (strakele)
> 5. Chris (hillbillySQ)
> 6. Al (AL9000 )
> 7. Ricky (sq civic)
> 8. Tim - I always forget your s/n
> 9. Clay (claydo)
> 10. Ally (millerlyte)
> 11. Jason (afghan vet)
> 12. Kyle (spyders03)
> 13. Kevin (Kevin K)
> 14. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
> 15. John (PionkeJ)
> 16. Kirk (AcuraTLSQ)
> 17. Steve (audioxinc)
> 
> 
> We gon' have some heavy hitters! I'll have to do some nametags this year for real. lol.


Looks like I fell off the list somehow. I was signed up at #12, as Chris, before. Not a big issue though since I can just put my name on there again.


----------



## iScream

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think the little contest will be a hoot. And I vote that everyone uses their street tune while going 70mph for the "craziest rta curve" contest if that materializes. That could get VERY interesting And I've heard the results of people tuning a freshly installed system on the way to a g2g. Amazing what happens to a nice equal loudness curve when road and engine noise comes into play


That's why I only tune at over 100 MPH. Otherwise it just wouldn't fit my daily commute driving style.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

iScream said:


> That's why I only tune at over 100 MPH. Otherwise it just wouldn't fit my daily commute driving style.


Sounds like me last time I was in Atlanta. Haul ass with the rest of them or get run over. The popo can't catch all the fish in the ocean especially if their bumpers are nearly touching


----------



## claydo

iScream said:


> That's why I only tune at over 100 MPH. Otherwise it just wouldn't fit my daily commute driving style.


Tune over 100...... My stage would be all f'd up!.....


----------



## spyders03

claydo said:


> Tune over 100...... My stage would be all f'd up!.....


On the way to Alabama state finals, I caught myself tuning at 70-mph with the Windows down, lol.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## claydo

I hope you stopped, before ya went to deep!


----------



## spyders03

Meh, I never was good at pulling out. 

But really, it all worked out

Swyped while swerving


----------



## sq civic

Erin,

I signed up on the website. If it is not showing up I must have done something wrong. 
As long I don't forget about it, I will definately be there. Always a blast!!!


----------



## zGhost

Wow, Just saw this thread after finally remembering my login after a few years away. Casual meets are typically a good time & freebes are awsome. Count me & the lady in. I'll try and sign up at the site later as typing on this phone stresses me enough as it is.


----------



## helosquid

Hey everyone,
I am planning to attend, with a car this time. I was on the fence, but there will be pizza, so I am definitely in! Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone. 
David


----------



## helosquid

Hey everyone,
I am planning to attend, with a car this time. I was on the fence, but there will be pizza, so I am definitely in! Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone. 
David


----------



## ErinH

What? You mean to tell me you're not flying in? I was prepared to mow down a patch of grass for you. lol.

It'll be cool to see you again.


----------



## spyders03

Dang man, I was hoping to hear a system in a helo... what a disappointment :-D

Swyped while swerving


----------



## honda

I should be there Nov 9 
Ben


----------



## ErinH

Awesome Ben. Look forward to seeing you again and listening to your civic.


----------



## helosquid

bikinpunk said:


> What? You mean to tell me you're not flying in? I was prepared to mow down a patch of grass for you. lol.
> 
> It'll be cool to see you again.


The last event was a great time, I am hoping to learn from all this time. I will hopefully be able to finish putting my MS-8 in by the time November rolls around. Then I will be looking for critiques. Can't wait to hear all of the great systems! I am planning on bringing my Galaxy tablet, will there by any chance be reference material available for download? I would love to compare my system with the same material you guys are using.


----------



## ErinH

helosquid said:


> I am planning on bringing my Galaxy tablet, will there by any chance be reference material available for download? I would love to compare my system with the same material you guys are using.


Most people will bring their own reference CDs to demo with but I'm not sure how you'd coordinate putting it on your galaxy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

helosquid said:


> The last event was a great time, I am hoping to learn from all this time. I will hopefully be able to finish putting my MS-8 in by the time November rolls around. Then I will be looking for critiques. Can't wait to hear all of the great systems! I am planning on bringing my Galaxy tablet, will there by any chance be reference material available for download? I would love to compare my system with the same material you guys are using.


All you gotta do is burn a cd of some music you listen to often and play it in every car you get into. Most of us encourage people to do this so they have a control in their experience across the board.


----------



## ErinH

this is coming up soon, folks! 

just wanted to remind everyone to mark their calendars.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin, will you need any extra extension cords and/or power strips for people needing to plug in? And I'll bring my battery charger for anyone that needs it. All you gotta do is ask.


----------



## ErinH

You can bring a few if you want, Chris. I will ask, if you plan on plugging in, please bring your own just so it's easy for me to keep up with what's what. And if you do plan on plugging in with your extension cord, make sure it's rated for the power you're trying to pull down. don't bring no flimsy ol' 18 gauge and run your system full tilt on it all day. I'm not trying to burn my house down for you guys. lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

100' 12g and 40' 14g cords heavy enough?I'd probably just be using it to run my battery charger on 2a trickle all day. Maybe put it in "kill mode" 15a occasionally.


----------



## ErinH

Yea. Just whatever is reasonable. I just don't want someone to bring a busted up cord. No one will do that, though. 

I've got a couple cords left over if anyone forgets theirs.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My friends grandpa uses an old busted and taped up cord in his shop with brand new cords that were given to him still in the packaging. He said tossing a "perfectly good cord" is wasting money. He'd raise all kinds of hell if one of us were to make it disappear.


----------



## bigbubba

Damn this is coming up fast! I have got to get on the ball! I still haven't started on my kick panels yet.


----------



## ErinH

^ get on it, dude!!!! 

I've got some work to do myself. Like clean out my dang garage in case it rains!


----------



## claydo

Dammit, was looking forward to this, but can't make it happen.........you guys have fun.....


----------



## ErinH

such is life. 20% of people usually aren't able to make it. sometimes the more the merrier, but sometimes smaller groups allow for more time to listen to all the cars, lol.

hopefully I can make an NC event next year.


----------



## claydo

Word.........damn life, getting in the way of important things.....lol


----------



## ErinH

24 days left!


----------



## bigbubba

Let's put it in a different perspective....2 weekends left!

This weekend is out due to Finals and working on it after work is proving difficult. Gotta get it done! Sleep is overrated anyway.


----------



## spyders03

Agreed, my wiring looks like a total rats nest, but it sounds great thanks to Erin!


----------



## ErinH

we're not gonna have wiring checks, fellas. lol.


some sad news on the giveaway front... a couple people that had volunteered to donate some stuff haven't replied back to my recent emails. so we may not be doing that anyway. I'm not gonna beg... and that's not the intent of the GTG. It was just gonna be a cool aside. Maybe it'll work out, though.


----------



## spyders03

If the JL Trailer isn't gonna be there, neither am I!

Actually, you know me, I'll be there...


----------



## iScream

bigbubba said:


> Let's put it in a different perspective....2 weekends left!


Oh, crap. I guess I still have three but work is not cooperating with car audio right now. I was hoping to have my new sub enclosure finished so I could run my IDMax by then. But I still need to clean up the fit and finish on my door panel enclosures. 

Damn, car stereo isn't supposed to be stressful. :worried:


----------



## ErinH

Yea, but when you get here, the stress will go away. We're just a bunch of dudes hanging out and enjoying the hobby. Don't let it stress you out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm working on getting an olskool diyma member to the g2g. Unpredictableacts is back in the game and I think I've just about convinced him this will be a perfect opportunity to wrap his head around some of the new stuff out these days. He has my original pair of H-Audio x2's, a pair of Arians he bought off here, and my old Fi x10's. Also going to see if that big unbadged Zuki of mine can be fixed for the fronts and a big Boston amp for the subs...and we're in contact with Rishi right now about some of his new stuff


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm going to try and make this GTG.


----------



## Kevin K

Was good to talk to you at finals. Maybe we both can make this one and get to take a listen and talk shop some.



wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm going to try and make this GTG.


----------



## ErinH

for real. i hope you two fellas are able to make it out. I also hope it doesn't rain. but I've cleared out the garage already just in case.


----------



## ErinH

looks like we'll have some door prizes coming our way for the GTG thanks to Pioneer! (sorry, no P99)

*Thanks to the folks @ Pioneer for sending some goodies our way!*


----------



## ErinH

this event is 2 weeks from tomorrow! woot!!

I've got some vendor support lined up for some awesome door prizes. To win, you MUST BE PRESENT. I'll likely kick off the drawings sometime in the mid-to-late afternoon. That way we can potentially have a chance to play with the new toys or discuss them with others in attendance. 
We're also going to go by the honor system here. Our vendors are donating product out of their own pocket and I'm covering shipping out of my own. Therefore, if you *know *you have no need for an item, please decline and we'll put your name back in for another possible product win and give someone else an opportunity take the item. That's just the right thing to do. 

I'll have some meet CDs ready to go for you guys. Be prepared for some stuff you probably think is cheesy. 


If I have time I'll start up a facebook group so we can all stay in touch after the meet. You never know what kind of lasting friendships you can make at one of these things. Some of my best buds are car audio nerds. 



Here's an updated list. I'm probably missing a name or two so let me know if I need to add you. 

*Updated GTG Attendees (Nov 9):*
1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Kelly (bigbubba)
3. Paul (PaulD)
4. Grayson (strakele)
5. Chris (hillbillySQ)
6. Al (AL9000 )
7. Ricky (sq civic)
8. Tim - I always forget your s/n
9. Caleb Hill (screenname?)
10. Ally (millerlyte)
11. Jason (afghan vet)
12. Kyle (spyders03)
13. Kevin (Kevin K)
14. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
15. John (PionkeJ)
16. Kirk (AcuraTLSQ)
17. Steve (audioxinc)
18. Chris (iScream)
19. Tim (Tsmith)
20. Bill & Lori (screenname?)
21. Blake (ScionBoxRox)
22. Stuart (Fricasseekid)


----------



## bigbubba

It will be freezing this weekend and I have a huge amount of work still to do. Kicks will be the order for the next few days. Once I get those done the rest is gravy. Will have to pull out the heat lamps and heat gun to get this done.


----------



## ErinH

yea... I hope it's not freezing during the GTG, but it's better to be cold than hot. especially inside a car.


----------



## ErinH

So, far, I've only heard back from a couple people about meeting up Friday night. So, to those coming in town that night, if you want to meet up, let us know. I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to make it (depends on if I have to work a full day that day) but at least some of you guys can tag up and do some hanging out rather than sitting in a hotel room by yourself.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Kevin K said:


> Was good to talk to you at finals. Maybe we both can make this one and get to take a listen and talk shop some.


^^

Sounds good to me. : )


----------



## wdemetrius1

23. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> So, far, I've only heard back from a couple people about meeting up Friday night. So, to those coming in town that night, if you want to meet up, let us know. I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to make it (depends on if I have to work a full day that day) but at least some of you guys can tag up and do some hanging out rather than sitting in a hotel room by yourself.


I'll likely be hitting Decatur early afternoon on Friday. If anyone else coming in early gets bored and wants to hang out let me know and we can exchange numbers. Depending on the room I may or may not have an internet connection but will have my lappy with me whether I need it or not...or can use it or not. 

As far as rooms in Decatur go, the La Quinta seems to be the best value for what you get in my opinion. Nice clean rooms with decent beds. The Microtel is probably still the cheapest but you get what you pay for. I've slept better on a piece of plywood in a bunk house at deer camp. All that said, look forward to seeing old faces again and meeting some new faces.


----------



## ErinH

demo disc is in full effect... I took a queue from Jason and cut a lot of songs down to just the first minute or so and made this much more a sampler CD than anything else. besides, there's probably 2 people who have listened to entire songs in my car when I've demoed (both were @ finals last weeked... 30 minute demos are painful, lol).

do you guys want to see what it is, or wait to be surprised? I guarantee, you'll love some and you may even hate some. but I've done my best to cover the gamut of fun tracks and technical tracks. out of the nearly 50 or so I have only about 4 or 5 are 10 or below on the dynamic recordings site. I did my best to use only high quality versions of the songs... but some of them you just can't do that with.


----------



## Kevin K

surprised


----------



## bertholomey

I vote to be surprised.


----------



## ErinH

I like that option myself.


----------



## strakele

I can't make it, but can I have a copy of the disc?


----------



## ErinH

Sure thing. If Ally makes it out, I'll give her an extra copy. If not I'll drop one in the mail to you.


----------



## Cobalt232

Erin, wish I could make it. The drive is just too far. Lol I have to work that weekend.

If I could just bring my boat... Have so much to do. It could use everyones expertise, especially with the subs. Well I have all winter to work on it. New wire, 00 going in. New 6 channel amp and moving sub amp to a better location.New head unit also. On the other one the display died, or drown. Lol


----------



## SouthSyde

strakele said:


> I can't make it, but can I have a copy of the disc?


x2  Nephew's bday that day...


----------



## spyders03

Erin's cd shop is more open for business. Shipping options available! Lol

Swyped while swerving


----------



## ErinH

Kyle's got jokes!!!


Just heard back from Madisound... looks like Adam is sending some goodies our way. I think you fellas will be excited. I know I am!
Also, Manville @ JL Audio has offered to send us some swag and Pioneer is going to give us a nice little hookup as well.

All in all, the goodies for giveaway will definitely be awesome!


Hopefully everyone who attends will leave with a little something. If nothing else, you'll get a CD you can throw away when you get home!


----------



## pocket5s

damn, I might really have to come now. Papa needs some goodies!

on the other hand the only thing in life I ever won at a raffle or otherwise as cake walk contests


----------



## bigbubba

I am taking vacation days this Thursday and Friday so I will have 4 days in a row to get my car back together. The more I work on it the more that still needs to be done. My kick panels are my biggest hold up right now. If I can make it, the resin may still be in the drying process when I get there. :worried:


----------



## ErinH

ummmm, yeeaaaaaahhhhh.....

Adam @ Madisound dropped me an email letting me know the items they're contributing to the meet are in the mail. He provided me a list... he sent about *$500* worth of stuff to give away. 

#notplayinaround


----------



## pocket5s

hopefully that's $500 worth in his cost


----------



## ErinH

well, not exactly... but hey... I didn't expect much more than maybe a tweeter set. I was flabbergasted when I got his packing slip email today.


----------



## pocket5s

they could have sent a gift card and still would have been nice. Kudo's to them


----------



## 6APPEAL

SouthSyde said:


> x2  Nephew's bday that day...


x3


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bigbubba said:


> I am taking vacation days this Thursday and Friday so I will have 4 days in a row to get my car back together. The more I work on it the more that still needs to be done. My kick panels are my biggest hold up right now. If I can make it, the resin may still be in the drying process when I get there. :worried:


Git-R-Done buttercup! One time Slade did a marathon run to get his pillar pods and some other stuff roughed in and then made the drive from Atlanta with curing pods. Amps were just thrown in and hooked up. Don't think they were secured. As long as it's in and playing we don't care how it looks. It's all about how it soundsCome to think of it, my sub install is "roughed in" by most peoples standards. I wanted a 15 in there and that was the best way to do it for sq. The cleanest way would have been the original plan of going between the front seats but tactile feedback would have ruined it for me.


----------



## ErinH

x2 on what Chris said. Bring it, dude. GTGs are more about hanging out and demoing what you have or listening to others as opposed to sweating what the install looks like. 

BTW, it looks like Crutchfield is even gonna chip in a little something as well.


----------



## decibelle

That's because Ryan is a badass. You can't just expect everyone to be a badass.


----------



## strakele

Damn I really wish I could make this. Sounds like it's gonna be awesome. 2 Alabama trips in 3 weeks isn't real likely.


----------



## ErinH

Yea... I don't blame you, Grayson. You'll be missed, though. 

As for event door prizes, this is what is in store...
So far JL Audio is gonna send some shirts. Pioneer, madisound, and (maybe) Arc are sending some things out. I've got an SPB-15 from John @ Acoustic Elegance to give away. Even crutchfield is sending some discount certs tailored for our meet. All in all, there are gonna be some awesome door prizes!

Additionally, I'm making a meet disc with a bunch of random songs and some tuning tracks at the end. The goal is to have fun tracks to listen to and also tune with on one disc. There are some really good recordings on it... A good bit of MFSL versions of songs. And a couple 'fun' tracks as well. I'll post the track list the day of the meet so you guys will know what's what when you get back home. 

Gonna be a good time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> That's because Ryan is a badass. You can't just expect everyone to be a badass.


Those pods he had in his Pilot last time I saw him were so clean they looked like they came in there from the factory. If I ever decided to take my install further than what it is he would be the first one on my list to do the glass work. I don't have the patience to do glass work. Wasn't it Pocket5s that got pissed off with fiberglass and went to aluminum?I'm pretty good with aluminum and wood. Hmm, that gives me an idea for some kick pods


----------



## pocket5s

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Those pods he had in his Pilot last time I saw him were so clean they looked like they came in there from the factory. If I ever decided to take my install further than what it is he would be the first one on my list to do the glass work. I don't have the patience to do glass work. Wasn't it Pocket5s that got pissed off with fiberglass and went to aluminum?I'm pretty good with aluminum and wood. Hmm, that gives me an idea for some kick pods


it was not I...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

pocket5s said:


> it was not I...


I remember it being an old Chevy truck...the sweet square body truck that was made from '73 until around '87. Maybe they just used aluminum in a couple places or maybe I'm going crazy again?:surprised:


----------



## ErinH

Fwiw, Ryan had a Ridgeline the pilot is an SUV. 
Just clearing that up.


----------



## pocket5s

i have an 87. but I didn't use any aluminum. I did start on a dash with 1/4" steel roundbar frame, but that got scrapped too


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Maybe I was thinking of the steel dash. Erin, I remember for a fact that Ryan had a black Pilot...I think. There was also a Ridgeline at the same event but it definitely wasn't Ryan's.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Maybe I was thinking of the steel dash. Erin, I remember for a fact that Ryan had a black Pilot...I think. There was also a Ridgeline at the same event but it definitely wasn't Ryan's.


You sure you're not thinking of Al's Element? 

As long as I've known Ryan he's not had a pilot. He had a subie, BMW, then ridgeline. Matter of fact, I bought the headunit he had
In the ridgeline a couple months ago.

Speaking of Ryan, I'm trying to get him to come to the gtg. Hopefully he makes it out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> You sure you're not thinking of Al's Element?
> 
> As long as I've known Ryan he's not had a pilot. He had a subie, BMW, then ridgeline. Matter of fact, I bought the headunit he had
> In the ridgeline a couple months ago.
> 
> Speaking of Ryan, I'm trying to get him to come to the gtg. Hopefully he makes it out.


I must be going nuts then. So many people with different vehicles and setups can get confusing. Sometimes I wonder if I even know what's in my own vehicleI sure as hell can't remember all the stuff I've run over the years.


----------



## bertholomey

A point of clarity (and hopefully I won't screw this up)..... When I met Ryan, he had a light blue Pilot. He also had an Element, then a Subi, then a BMW, then a mini, then a ridge line, and now he is back to the BMW. 

I do remember some parts of the Subi build that may have had some Aluminum (pronounced like Jeremy Clarkson would) incorporated into it......amp boxes maybe, back of the seat......I could be making that up, spinning a yarn.....


----------



## ErinH

Thanks for clearing that up. Lol. 

The extended forecast shows next weekend to be very pleasant. 72/52 and sunny. Let's just hope that holds. *crosses fingers*


----------



## ErinH

So, here's a list of the event sponsors and the items they're donating. Some of these I have already received and the others should arrive next week. There are still a few I'm waiting feedback from so the list may grow.


*Madisound*

Pair Vifa XT25SC90 Ring Radiator Tweeter 
Pair Seas H1396 Neo Textile Tweeter
Pair Fountek FE85 3" Full Range
Pair SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4 6" Woofer
Pair Seas Prestige L22RN4X/P (H1208) 8" Aluminum Cone Woofer


*Acoustic Elegance Speakers:*

SBP-15 Subwoofer


*Parts Express:*

Dayton Audio UM10-22 10" Ultimax DVC Subwoofer 


*JL Audio:*

12 T-Shirts ranging in size from Large to XXL


*Crutchfield:*

Percent off coupons for use on their site


*Pioneer Electronics:*

General swag such as T-Shirts and Hats
TS-A1605 6.5" Component Set
A few other goodies that are yet to be determined


All in all, the grand total is pushing the $1500 mark as it is and may creep up a bit higher as the date draws near. 


It looks like we might have enough for everyone to walk away with something cool. 

Since I'm not needing to pay to rent a spot there's no overhead so that means no raffle style format. Basically, show up, hang out, put your name in a bucket and we will draw them around 3 or 4pm. If you win, congrats!

All I do ask is if you take advantage of the grub, just toss in a few bucks to help offset that cost in to the tip jar I'll have sitting out. My wife lets me keep having these because everyone has been really cool about that so let's keep it going so I can have more.


----------



## pocket5s

That is a nice list of goodies! I'm still trying to find a way to make it out there next friday. we'll see


----------



## ErinH

Well come on, then!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Wow this meet is getting HOOKED UP! This could turn into the east coast version of Marvs gatherings. And it's always nice when the hosts better half is cool with the sudden influx of people showing up especially with little ones in the family now.


----------



## ErinH

yea, man... we're definitely getting some good hook ups. 

In addition, Steve @ Syracuse Customs is gonna send out a pair of Dayton IB15's and some other goodies. I think everyone who shows up will leave with a little something.


----------



## ErinH

10 down. 20 or so more to go. 












And... Some lucky winner is gonna get this awesome toy (AE SBP-15). After I play with it, of course.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I hope there are still some rooms available in Decatur when I finally book the room. Got a local who will be riding with me that's making sure nothing comes up with his wife and daughter.


----------



## ErinH

I wouldn't expect that to be an issue. But I can't say for sure.


----------



## Kevin K

Can't wait. Hats off to Erin and family as well as all the sponsors. 

I've been doing some work to the car so I look forward to getting some feedback from others on where I'm at and what I can do to make things better.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm thinking about going ahead and booking my room and making Carl responsible for his own reservations. I like my privacy anyway and am picky about where I stay.

I would also like some honest feedback on my breakthrough tune...for me anyway. I always wondered how my center image was able to sit where my eyes were looking no matter how my head was turned. Turns out I was knocked so far out that it was tricking me into thinking it was somewhat right. Still have some old issues that will most likely never be resolved without a major change in driver aiming/location. I'm not that hardcore though. My true love is fishing and I smell like fish right nowKinda makes me horny


----------



## decibelle

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My true love is fishing and I smell like fish right nowKinda makes me horny



:inout:


----------



## ErinH

Kevin K said:


> Can't wait. Hats off to Erin and family as well as all the sponsors.
> 
> I've been doing some work to the car so I look forward to getting some feedback from others on where I'm at and what I can do to make things better.


Looking forward to it hearing it, Kevin!


So far the weather looks like it may be alright. Make sure to bring a jacket and toboggan!


----------



## pocket5s

Well, short of something coming up at the last minute, we're gonna make the trip


----------



## ErinH

Dude. That's AWESOME!


----------



## ErinH

here's some photos of SOME the door prizes, mostly listed above. I know people like photos. 


*Madisound:*
























































*JL Audio:*











*Acoustic Elegance:*

Special note for whoever is lucky enough to win this: This is a "special edition" beta SBP-15, one of a kind version... you may very well have the only one like this. 












And a set of Airborne fullrangers that I have sitting on the shelf:


----------



## quality_sound

Nice!


----------



## ErinH

yea... and that's not even all of them. I've got more stuff coming in this week!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I really liked the Seas L18's I had many years ago. Nice clean midbass and great lower midrange. I can only imagine how the L22's will do in a well prepped door. If I win those sexy fullrangers they'll be going in a nice home setup. I love my Usher 701's that I built myself but it's time for a change after running them for so many years.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> :inout:


HeHe I knew someone would get wierded out. At least I didn't talk about animal sounds:laugh:The fall foliage was breathtaking out on the lake tucked deep in the woods and only accessible by really rough washboarded slate gravel road. Hope to see some nice colors in Mississippi and Bama.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I really liked the Seas L18's I had many years ago. Nice clean midbass and great lower midrange. I can only imagine how the L22's will do in a well prepped door. If I win those sexy fullrangers they'll be going in a nice home setup. I love my Usher 701's that I built myself but it's time for a change after running them for so many years.


Adam @ Madisound asked me what kind of stuff I thought people would like to have. I replied back with some specifics and he came through. Then on top of that, he threw in the L22's. Their pretty beastly. 

All the things he sent our way are really popular stuff, so I think anyone who wins any of these items will be happy.


We really need to give mad props to our event sponsors. The support and feedback I got from them all was really unexpected. And they were all happy to provide what they could to help us out.


----------



## spyders03

That is truly awesome man, can't wait. Everyone should make sure the next time they order from one of these companies they be sure to make a note to them that they appreciate their support for this event

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K

Exactly. The ones that helped out with this is on my list to support during the next audio purchases because they didn't have to do anything but they made the decision too. Very much appreciated.


----------



## decibelle

Wow, Erin, that's fantastic. Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor...


----------



## ErinH

So far the weather is remaining to look good. 

Sunny and 64/37 deg. A but chilly but nice.


----------



## spyders03

How many people are bringing a spouse and / or youngin? Just curious as what to do with mine, lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## iScream

Wow, thanks to the sponsors, and to Erin for putting so much time into this.


----------



## pocket5s

spyders03 said:


> How many people are bringing a spouse and / or youngin? Just curious as what to do with mine, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


my wife is coming with me


----------



## decibelle

I'm bringing me.. I'm a youngin'


----------



## spyders03

millerlyte said:


> I'm bringing me.. I'm a youngin'


That is true, didn't you graduate last year? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle

spyders03 said:


> That is true, didn't you graduate last year?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


:laugh: The other day I had someone ask me what high school I went to. That made me feel a wee bit old.

Then I came here.


----------



## quality_sound

Seriously, my 17-year old looks older than you.


----------



## decibelle

I feel 17 sometimes


----------



## iScream

spyders03 said:


> How many people are bringing a spouse and / or youngin? Just curious as what to do with mine, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I told my wife she's welcome but she would rather stay in TN so she can go ride her pony. There's a slight chance my little brother may stop by if he's around. He's 37, so not so much a youngin.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Damn I need to get my goodies out ASAP


----------



## iScream

Looks like my sub enclosure and ID Max will be functional, but not pretty, by the weekend. I don't want to rush the finish, and I haven't decided whether to carpet or paint, so you guys will be treated to raw wood and fiberglass.

I did a very hasty install of my upper door enclosures before Labor Day, so I could have my ScanSpeak mids and tweats installed during a road trip. Pulled them back out Saturday to smooth the finish out and make them fit better. I'll be without tunes all week going to work and back but should have them looking better than they have for the last two months.

I was hoping to run some new REW sweeps and smooth my response a little more but just won't have time. I've barely even attempted to set my time alignment and imaging so that's gonna be not so good.




















Door enclosures as of this evening. Notice the hole in the bottom of one? I managed to miss the alignment of the back with the hole in my door skin so I have to re-glass it this week.


----------



## quality_sound

Syracuse Customs said:


> Damn I need to get my goodies out ASAP


No one wants to see that.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

quality_sound said:


> No one wants to see that.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ErinH

Weather is still looking good for Saturday. Just hoping it stays that way.


----------



## spyders03

Looking forward to it!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## decibelle

If anyone doesn't show because of the weather, they're going on my wall of shame. Erin has busted his butt getting this together and hyping it up (rightfully so!) for months. A meet like this I would not miss for anything short of a hurricane, or whatever it is we get here in Bama. Massive pileups at every intersection from serially running red lights. That might stop me. :shrug:


----------



## Kevin K

Let's hope and pray for good weather and safe travels for all. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As of now it looks like we'll just have the cold to deal with. If I can stay warm doing 65mph in a bass boat in 25* temps I can stay warm in the morning and evening when it's in the 40's. Ally might make fun of some of us being bundled up since she's a yankee from the frozen north


----------



## bigbubba

It's looking less likely that I will be able to make this.  I can get possibly 90% of it thrown together by Saturday morning but my kick pods are my biggest hold up. Going to attempt to add the resin to the fleece tonight but considering it is suppoed to rain later, not sure how it will set up.


----------



## ErinH

So, you're not gonna show up because your install isn't done? Dude, it's cool. Robert is driving from Oklahoma with a stock system. Lol.


----------



## bigbubba

bikinpunk said:


> So, you're not gonna show up because your install isn't done? Dude, it's cool. *Robert is driving from Oklahoma with a stick system.* Lol.


Well I guess that does make me sound like a whiney loser. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

Indeed. Though the autocorrect took "stock" and turned it in to "stick". Lol.


----------



## decibelle

I'm showing up with no dash and no sound either. Not an excuse!


----------



## ErinH

^ you should buy some alligator clips (test leads). Peaked it easier to play around with speakers in the car. Random thought ...


----------



## Kevin K

no dash ???



millerlyte said:


> I'm showing up with no dash and no sound either. Not an excuse!


----------



## ErinH

just got another door prize in...

Parts Express sent over the Dayton UM10-22 10" Ultimax Subwoofer


----------



## Kevin K

Very nice


----------



## Carlton8000

I am looking forward to attending the event. I have a renewed interest in car audio after a twenty plus year hiatus. It will be nice to audition, what I am sure will be some impressive systems and meet some good people.


----------



## ErinH

2 days to go! I'm pretty geeked up about it, myself. 

I've not had many ask my address yet, so if you're coming and don't have it yet, shoot me a PM or email at [email protected]. 

If you have verizon or ATT you should let your family know that gettig a hold of you will be pretty hit or miss. Service at my house pretty much sucks for those two carriers.


----------



## ErinH

Also, I mentioned it in the OP but just so people know, I plan to be up and outside by 9 am. That way you out of towners can come on over. I may be putting stuff out still but come on over and you can help.


----------



## Guest

Erin,

I just got off the phone with my buddy Tim... I think he's going to bring a few Brax goodies to check out and listen to....

Have fun guys !


----------



## ErinH

I have covered some of this already but wanted to go over some 'ground rules' in one spot. 

Please read this, because this stuff will help things go smoothly. 



*Location:*

PM me or email me at [email protected] for the address. 
Google maps will work. I can't speak for all other GPS's, so you might want to use Google for directions and print out a screenshot as backup just in case.​
*Meet time:*

9am - 9pm.​
*Parking:*

If you plan to hang out most of the day then please park in the driveway. 
If you plan on leaving somewhat early then park in the street. 

My driveway can fit (2) cars side by side pretty easily which I figure can get 12-16 cars in the driveway without much trouble. I've already told my neighbors across the street that some people will be parking in front of their house and they're fine with it. Just be courteous and don't leave trash in their yard. 

If you need to park in the street for whatever reason just try to park in front of my house or directly across the street from my house. There's a new home next door to me (just before you get to my house) and they are _supposed _to be moving in on Saturday. So, if that looks to be the case when you get here, try not to park in front of their house just so they can get in and out a bit easier.​
*Introductions:*

Sooo.... yeeeeeeeaaaaa... I broke down and ordered name tags. LOL. 

When you show up, look for a table in the garage with nametags on it. Grab one and write your name on it, then slap it on. You may want to include your screenname as well, if it'll fit. ​
*Neighbors:*

Everyone around me knows I'm having the GTG and they're all cool with it. I told the neighbors we'd probably be getting loud so feel free to wail on your system to show off. Just don't play bass tones for minutes on end. That stuff travels far.  

If you cuss like a sailor, try to keep that on ice since some of the people around me have young kids.​
*Door Prizes:*

Somewhere around 3pm I'll ask you guys/girls to write your name on a piece of paper and drop it in a bowl. Then I'll draw names from that. We may actually have enough door prizes to do 2 rounds which is pretty dang awesome! 

If you win a speaker prize and you have zero intention on using it, then by all means, feel free to pass on it and give someone else a chance. No one will be judging you if you do accept it. I'm just saying, if you've got a closet full of Vifa XT25's at home and you happen to win them at the GTG, you could probably let someone else have a shot at them. LOL. 

I do want to take pictures of everyone with their stuff, just so we can have something to show the sponsors. So, don't be weirded out if I ask you for a pic. ​
*Contributions:*

I didn't want people to have to leave to go eat and take time out of their fun, so I'll be providing food (pizza, chips, cookies, drinks). My wife has already made a couple trips to the store, lol. To help offset that cost, I'll have a tip jar sitting out on a table by the nametags. If you grub, please toss a few bucks in there to help out the cause.​



Hopefully this doesn't sound demanding. I'm just trying to make sure I keep the neighbors happy and answer any questions anyone may have before they show up. 

This is gonna be an awesome meet! Woot, woot!!!!


EDIT:
Don't forget to bring your RTA stuff, things you may want to pawn off on someone, camera, and your favorite demo disc!


----------



## pocket5s

bikinpunk said:


> So, you're not gonna show up because your install isn't done? Dude, it's cool. Robert is driving from Oklahoma with a stock system. Lol.


shhh.....


----------



## spyders03

Got the car tuned yesterday with much help from Steve, so I'm fully up and waiting to get some feedback

Swyped while swerving


----------



## honda

Looking forward to Saturday. Been a while since I been to a gtg and my car always sounds better on the drive home.


----------



## bertholomey

Oh no - look what I found! 

The long anticipated Stereo Integrity BM MK IV prototype.........I'll have it hooked up for a limited time in the afternoon if anyone wants to hear it. 


I don't know why these stupid pictures are so small 




























Well, you have to be there on Saturday to see it in person.


----------



## ErinH

spyders03 said:


> Got the car tuned yesterday with much help from Steve, so I'm fully up and waiting to get some feedback
> 
> Swyped while swerving


Looking forward to seeing what Steve was able to do. I've sent him a few texts letting him know about the GTG but haven't gotten a reply if he's coming or not.



honda said:


> Looking forward to Saturday. Been a while since I been to a gtg and my car always sounds better on the drive home.


Yea, man... it's been a couple years since I've seen ya. Many moons!


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Oh no - look what I found!
> 
> The long anticipated Stereo Integrity BM MK IV prototype.........I'll have it hooked up for a limited time in the afternoon if anyone wants to hear it.



*Cough, Klippel, cough*


----------



## decibelle

I just realized, my first-ever experience with the car audio world was at Erin's meet back in like 2010 or 2011. That's where it all started for me. Didn't have a system then... won't have a system this time, either 


I will probably be there early. Is there a Dunkin Donuts or any such like place nearby? Need my caffeine fix...


----------



## ErinH

No dunkin. There's a Starbucks which you'll pretty much have to go by on the way to my house, though.


----------



## quality_sound

millerlyte said:


> I just realized, my first-ever experience with the car audio world was at Erin's meet back in like 2010 or 2011. That's where it all started for me. Didn't have a system then... won't have a system this time, either
> 
> 
> I will probably be there early. Is there a Dunkin Donuts or any such like place nearby? Need my caffeine fix...


You show up without a working system and you owe cookies.


----------



## ErinH

One more day away. The weather is gonna be real nice, but cold tomorrow night so make sure to bring a good jacket. 


So far I've not gotten much feedback on tagging up tonight. If you guys staying in Decatur tonight want to meet up, make sure to post up here. There are a few parking lots around town if any of you dudes want to try to get some demos going. The shopping center at the La Quinta is a good place. I'll be at the house trying to clean up and set up, so post up if you guys are interested in doing a pre-meet tag up and I can give suggestions if needed and try to make it out.


Also, if you can, let me know time most of you guys plan on dropping in tomorrow, just so I kind of know who to expect and when.

Aaaaaaand, finally... if I set up a reference system in the garage (no sub, unfortunately), would you guys take advantage of it or would you likely not listen? My feelings won't be hurt. I just don't wanna spend time setting anything up if no one really cares about that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be rolling in Saturday morning mid morning. 

I am going to add to Erins ground rules posted above. If you smoke, be mindful of the people who demo your car. One time I was listening to a guys system in DFW and he lit up next to me while listening. It was just plain rude. If you can't hold out until the demo is over or step out to smoke for the sake of common courtesy I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Tsmith

Erin, I am really looking forward to tomorrow. I should be arriving around mid morning sometime. I for one would listen to a reference system setup in the garage, but understand if it is too much trouble. See you tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## scionboxrox

Showing up around 9:23AM CST

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Carlton8000

+1 Reference System


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

scionboxrox said:


> Showing up around 9:23AM CST
> 
> See ya tomorrow!


Will be good to see you again. Your car sounded really good last time I heard it.


----------



## scionboxrox

Thanks, Yea we are going to have a diyma family reunion. The stereo set up has changed about 6 ways to sunday since then. Bring your best demo cd and we will turn it up to 11.


----------



## spyders03

scionboxrox said:


> Thanks, Yea we are going to have a diyma family reunion. The stereo set up has changed about 6 ways to sunday since then. Bring your best demo cd and we will turn it up to 11.


That's what I'm talking about! I know what you mean, mine has gone under the knife quite a few times, mostly for the better.


----------



## ErinH

Tsmith said:


> Erin, I am really looking forward to tomorrow. I should be arriving around mid morning sometime. I for one would listen to a reference system setup in the garage, but understand if it is too much trouble. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Tim





Carlton8000 said:


> +1 Reference System


Cool! I just wanted to make sure people would actually use it before I went through the trouble of bringing stuff downstairs to the garage. 

I'll set up the Kef R500 speakers because these things need to be heard to be believed. I've heard (literally) $80k speakers that can't touch what the Kefs do in terms of soundstage and imaging. It's just _unreal_ the sense of space and precise imaging they convey. (and they are tonally awesome as well). May try to hook some big power to them via my QSC PLX1202, too. 





scionboxrox said:


> Showing up around 9:23AM CST
> 
> See ya tomorrow!


I'm gonna hold you to that time!


----------



## decibelle

quality_sound said:


> You show up without a working system and you owe cookies.


Hush, you. You didn't even show up to our Plano meet. And anyways, you won't even be there. 



bikinpunk said:


> Aaaaaaand, finally... if I set up a reference system in the garage (no sub, unfortunately), would you guys take advantage of it or would you likely not listen? My feelings won't be hurt. I just don't wanna spend time setting anything up if no one really cares about that.


I will definitely listen if you have it set up. I have long been in search of a quality reference.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

lol I look forward to it Blake. Be ready to run mine through the wringer tooOnly thing that has changed on it since the ATL meet is the sub. I got tired of hearing everyone's 15" sub setups doing things my 10" setup never had a snowballs chance in hell of doing.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hey Ally, if you cave to the cookie demand I'll pm you my old family recipe


----------



## ErinH

Someone PMd me so I figure I may need to address it here as well:
No alcohol allowed, folks.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Unfortunately, I have to pull out, someone at work with more seniority requested to be off tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH

that stinks, man. I was gonna give you a Tears for Fears CD. 

maybe you can make the next one. take care, dude!


----------



## bigbubba

I'll definately be up for listening to the reference system. 

Guess I will be driving the truck since it has sound. Maybe I can get some assitance with that setup as well.


----------



## Kevin K

Sorry your not gonna be there. 
Don't work too hard tomorrow and maybe you can make the Dec show in Lebanon.




wdemetrius1 said:


> Unfortunately, I have to pull out, someone at work with more seniority requested to be off tomorrow.


----------



## wdemetrius1

bikinpunk said:


> that stinks, man. I was gonna give you a Tears for Fears CD.
> 
> maybe you can make the next one. take care, dude!


^^

I'll be looking forward to the next one.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Kevin K said:


> Sorry your not gonna be there.
> Don't work too hard tomorrow and maybe you can make the Dec show in Lebanon.


^^

I'm going to try and make this show, I need to get an early jump on points for next season.


----------



## iScream

I'll probably head your way around 9:00 so that should get me there between 10:30 and 11:00. 

Another thumbs up here on the reference system. I'd definitely like to hear it.


----------



## ErinH

edited


----------



## ErinH

thanks to Steve @ Syracuse Customs, we got some more cool stuff in. 

t-shirts, hats, and even a set of Arc Audio 6.2 Component Speakers which retails for $399!!!


----------



## spyders03

Sweet!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03

bigbubba said:


> I'll definately be up for listening to the reference system.
> 
> Guess I will be driving the truck since it has sound. Maybe I can get some assitance with that setup as well.


Well be good to see you again man, and I'm down for helping with anything I can.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Syracuse Customs

bikinpunk said:


> thanks to Steve @ Syracuse Customs, we got some more cool stuff in.
> 
> t-shirts, hats, and even a set of Arc Audio 6.2 Component Speakers which retails for $399!!!


I dare somebody to wear that Monster Cable shirt


----------



## ErinH

I laughed when I saw it.


----------



## calebkhill

I'll be there about 10


----------



## ErinH

before any of you leave out this morning, double check the address. I posted it a few up along with a link to Google maps. Just make sure your map software/app matches the Google Map link. 



Let's do this!


----------



## spyders03

Need to drop the wife off somewhere then I'm in my way!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03

Had a great time today guys, heard some great cars and made some even better friends. Hope we can do this again before too long

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

In for pics?


----------



## Kevin K

Erin and family, thanks for opening your home and having us.
Blake and all the other sponsors, thanks for the support. It was a great day, lots of fun and got to see some old friends, make new ones and listened to some great sounding vehicles.


----------



## Carlton8000

Erin-Host Extraordinire, Thanks for allowing me to attend your GTG. It far exceeded my expectations.

To everyone that I met. Thanks for sharing your outstanding systems, your words of encouragement and your conversations and tips. It was a blast.

All of the above and to drive home with a Dayton Ultimax 10" DVC Sub. Spectacular.


----------



## decibelle

Meet sucked. I hate you all. Am I a douche? 







For once I got to listen to almost everyone's cars today. Who knew having no sound could be so productive?


----------



## Deadpool_25

Where. Are. The. Damned. Pics!


----------



## claydo

Word deadpool.......word.....


----------



## Tsmith

Thank you to Erin and his wife for hosting this event at their home. Also thank you to the sponsors for some wonderful gear. I had a great time and met some new friends. The cars all sounded great and we had a blast!


----------



## Deadpool_25

And who do I contact if I want to beg and plead for a demo disc?


----------



## calebkhill

I had a great time myself, plan on meeting again. Met some great people, heard some great cars, and learned alot. Until next time


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Where. Are. The. Damned. Pics!





claydo said:


> Word deadpool.......word.....





Deadpool_25 said:


> And who do I contact if I want to beg and plead for a demo disc?


You boys are so impatient! I'm working on it, but this hotel internet connection is painfully snail like. 

Erin, being such a generous person, entrusted me with a stack of the extra discs so that I may provide them to the folks that come to the NC meet that is planned in January. He put a lot of effort into this disc, and it had a ton of really cool tracks, so these will be 're-gifted'. 

As stated above - Thank you to Erin and family for hosting this at their beautiful home. Great attendance of wonderful folks with fantastic systems. 

It would seem evident that the information being gleaned from DIYMA and Car Audio Junkies and other sites, Get Togethers like this, and attending local competitions has raised the level of cars. All of the systems sounded fantastic, and it was fun to hear the various presentations of the music that we played in each car. One of the most enjoyable things for me was meeting new people that had a love for music and a passion for car audio. 

Most everyone heard all the cars there, and we still had lots of discussions about technical stuff, tips and tricks that has worked, gossip about various people / topics , and other items concerning the hobby. Thanks again to Erin for the meet disc and to the sponsors that gave so generously. 


On to the pics.....

Road Hazard! Toilet paper was flying out of the 'chimney' on the top of this thing - making skid marks on the BRZ 



Long trip!



Landscapes on the trip down - NC, TN, GA, AL - Alabama is a beautiful state!









Nuclear Power anyone?



Closer





Some of the friends we made



Getting washed up





Reference system - Those KEFs were fantastic!





The giveaway table - Blake chose the Monster Cable t-shirt - he is going to ROCK it!



Kyle's Subi


Kevin and Chris


Kevin's Install





















NASCAR style



Ghetto-fabulous award!









Erin's





Popular Track 



Stu's









Important SQ component


----------



## bertholomey

Kyle's









Chris's



Enjoying the demo!



Tim's





Telling jokes or telling lies - good time - lots of laughs


----------



## claydo

Way to come through with the pics Jason! That may be the worst road hazard ever......skid marks, lol. Looks like it was awesome, wish I could've made it.........and wow at the give away table, that's just badass!



And, holy moly, was ally's dash playing? She's got that **** all kinds of on axis!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Great pics Jason! Thanks! What camera are you using there?

I'm with Claydo in the TP and skid marks! Ew!

Looks like you guys had a good time. Maybe someday I'll be in your neck of the woods for one of these.

I need a good pic of the infamous t-shirt I've heard mention of it a couple times now.


----------



## ErinH

Wife's hosting a wedding shower for a friend here today so I've been unable to post anything. I'll throw up some pictures later along with a GTG track list for those who may need it.


----------



## Kevin K

BTW Erin the cd is great. Thanks for making those.
I listened to the complete cd 3 times on the way home last night,


----------



## ErinH

First off, some photooooooooooooos!!!!!!!

Here are the door prizes and winners. A huge thanks go out to our event sponsors:

Syracuse Customs
Parts Express
Crutchfield
Acoustic Elegance
Pioneer
Madisound
JL Audio

Because of the huge amount of door prizes the sponsors sent us, everyone walked away with a couple really cool toys!


Ballpark estimate of about $2,000 worth of door prizes here!!!! :surprised:






























A few random photos of just some of the lucky winners:


----------



## Neil_J

Erin, I'd like to send our Orlando SQ meet CD your way, in exchange for the Alabama SQ meet CD, if that's cool with you?


----------



## ErinH

more photos...

















































































































Kyle gettin' his Terminator demo on with the Kefs and Chris watching keeping an eye out for any would-be attackers.























Final group shot. Some mean muggin' and some cheesin'. Good eclectic group of guys.


----------



## bmxscion

Nice xB. I would like to see more pics of that.


----------



## honda

As always a great gtg learned a lot and heard a lot of great cars. Thanks again for hosting Erin!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thanks for hosting another great g2g Erin. Lots of great cars as usual. And I promised Blake I'd run that Pioneer component set at the next g2g if I won it. Well looks like it will be getting installed sometime between now and the next g2gI'm gonna lmao if it sounds better than what's in there. Maybe Ally will have her dash back in order with perfect aiming by then as well. She's off to a good start with those oldie but goodie Scan tweets she got from KirkTried talking her into a pair of Discovery midranges too but...

Did Jason really have to wash dried poo and tp off the BRZ? If so, I bet that put him in a bad mood and that's one man you DON'T wanna see in a bad mood

The dog is obviously officially one of us now. With the constant petting why wouldn't he be?


----------



## ErinH

First off, Jason, thanks for taking pictures and posting them up. I wish I had taken more but was just so all over the place that I often forgot to grab the camera. I also wanted to thank Robert (Pockets5) for taking pictures of the door prize drawings. The ones I posted were actually his pictures I stole off his SD card. 

I wanted to echo these two points:



bertholomey said:


> Great attendance of wonderful folks with fantastic systems.
> 
> It would seem evident that the information being gleaned from DIYMA and Car Audio Junkies and other sites, Get Togethers like this, and attending local competitions has raised the level of cars. All of the systems sounded fantastic, and it was fun to hear the various presentations of the music that we played in each car. One of the most enjoyable things for me was meeting new people that had a love for music and a passion for car audio.



Though, the attendance was smaller than I had planned, I think it worked out well. The group of dudes who showed up were fantastic. Some new faces mixed with familiar friendly faces. I got to hear nearly everyone's car and have the same thoughts as Jason's. The caliber of audio systems over the past year has just been unreal. Competitions or GTGs, everyone has such a good handle and great sounding system. Even the newcomers to the hobby are so far beyond where I was when I started out, it's crazy. Every car sounded great in it's own right, and yet each car had something different about it to set it apart from the others. Just really cool to see that. 

Now... Let's get personal!

Jason, your car sounds so dang good, man, it's just awesome. I can't believe you are using shallow slopes! (inside _joke_). Thanks for being such a cool guest, and thanks for taking time to play some soccer with my daughter. She asked if you were coming back over today to play again. 
Ally, your Dukes of Hazard skills were quite impressive. And I've never known someone who could break so many things in a single day. LOL! Looking forward to seeing what comes to be of the new build. 
Kyle, Kevin, and Tim: All your systems continue to improve at an astonishing level with each iteration. I really am incredibly impressed by how far you guys have come over the last year. Not only that, but I really just enjoy hanging out with you fellas at the comps. And I'm looking forward to more fun sessions in the future. Keep it up, guys. 
Blake, I appreciate all the effort you put in to helping be a sponsor for the event and donating some of your own stuff out of your own pocket. You're always keeping me on my toes with your quick comebacks. And that car sounds pretty dang cool for one without an ODR system. lol. 
Stu, I was really impressed with your system's tonality, man. You are one of the reasons why I say that the 'new' guys continue to really amaze me. And the install you have there is pretty dang cool. You talked trash on it, but when I saw it, I felt you had no reason to. 
Chris, I always appreciate your drive (and Jason's as well). The system sounds very nice and that new sub _really _helped things sound even better, dude. Nice!
Al, I love you... like a bro-tha. And thanks for bringing all those CAJ t-shirts to the meet. I know my dog loved his new found blanket. haha. Didn't get to listen to your car, but I heard that dang sub plenty of times. 
Ben, it was good to see you again. You've kind of been a staple at my meets, even though you don't post here much. I'm looking forward to hearing the setup with the new gear and I hope you stay in touch with us. 
Paul, you braved the incredible 45 minute drive out to hang with us and share your thoughts. I know some guys appreciated you giving them a hand with their tunes and your feedback, so I therefore appreciate you making the meet even better and a fun learning experience. 
Carlton and Caleb, thank you guys for coming out. I didn't get to hear your cars, but that's all the more reason for me to have another meet, right? I know you hadn't been to a car audio meet before, so I hope you two guys had a great time and don't think we're all as crazy as we seem on the interwebz!
Robert and Mrs. Robert: You two win the award for most distance traveled to hang out with some car audio bums. And for that, you get not one... but TWO component speaker sets! haha. I'm glad you took the drive out and I hope it was worth it to you as well. Hopefully next time it won't be so cold! I appreciate the cookies, as does my daughter who snuck 4 of them last night when I was trying to clean up! 


To those who attended, I've started a *Facebook group* for us. If you haven't been added already it's because I couldn't find you on Facebook, so just send me a friend request and I'll add you. This way we can keep up with each other and work out future meets. Here's the link, yo!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/617339298326465/


*For the guys that grabbed a CD and want a tracklist, here is a link.* 
http://medleysmusings.com/erins-gtg-sampler-disc-track-list/

The first half is intended to be a sampler of various music. I had my reasons for choosing some of them and others are just fun to me and I had hoped would be fun tracks for you to listen to as well. If you want the full song, I might be able to help you out. I know the MFSL versions will be hard to get. Shoot me a message on the FB crew page if so. 

The last portion of the disc is intended for tuning purposes. They are all 1/3 octave pink noise, mono. The goal is to use these to help you determine if you have any frequencies that are out of center. If so, you use these to help you adjust that. After that, there's the narrator from the MECA Chesky disc, with him in center, left, left-center, right, and right-center. Use this to help you define stage boundaries and also to see how well your imaging/staging is set up (mainly listening to make sure the left-center and right-center are correctly placed). The final track is a correlated pink noise track you can also use to help set phase and levels between sets of speakers (left mid to left tweeter, left tweeter to right tweeter, etc). I had hoped to try to help some of you guys with how to use these but just didn't have the time. Wish we could do a 2-day event sometime... I'll have to explore that possibility further.



Thanks again to everyone who came out and made this meet so fun! Hopefully we can do this again in the Spring! 

- Erin


----------



## decibelle

Thanks Erin (& Lindsey) for being such a gracious host. It's a good thing your driveway can fit so many cars. What a great turnout, and not just in numbers - some folks drive a LONG way for this. I think it was definitely worth it. Having a good reference system and sponsors sending prizes made the GTG something special. Thanks for busting your butt to get everything together. Well worth it. Hats off to you sir!

Also if you're missing a giant roll of duct tape... thanks buddy. 



bertholomey said:


> Ghetto award!


Fixed that for ya.



claydo said:


> And, holy moly, was ally's dash playing? She's got that **** all kinds of on axis!


I _did_ have sound, technically, but not anymore. Can't keep playing NASCAR forever.



bikinpunk said:


> Final group shot. Some mean muggin' and some cheesin'. Good eclectic group of guys.



D'aawww. I don't usually quote pics, but.... d'aaww!


----------



## bigbubba

Looks like fun was had by all. REALLY wish I could have been there but issues arose preventing that from happening. Hope to get to go to the next one.


----------



## bertholomey

Finally home......I'm too old for this......1080 miles in 2 days.......that little blue car is no Grand Tourer.......but it is still fun........thankful for Jack Reacher audiobooks......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

These long drives make me wish I had the disposable income for my dream car...a Hudson Commodore made new again with a high performance driveline...and air ride. And a badass system with a big ass sub up front!


----------



## KP

Looks like I missed a good time!


----------



## pocket5s

We just got home and thoroughly enjoyed the trip. The mrs even asked if we were coming back next year  if we do I'll have something to contribute sound wise for sure.

I was great to meet and hang out with people whom I've only seen screen names of. Hope to see everyone at a meet or comp in the future.


----------



## iroc2nv

Hate i missed it ! Didn't realize it was Saturday. My mistake


----------



## Kevin K

Here's a picture of Jason's mid/tweet arrangement


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> Finally home......I'm too old for this......1080 miles in 2 days.......that little blue car is no Grand Tourer.......but it is still fun........thankful for Jack Reacher audiobooks......


I love audiobooks on long drives.


----------



## ErinH

I've gotten a few PMs asking about the GTG CD. Since I didn't want to try to ship them I had already asked a friend to up it to dropbox last week but there was a couple things I wanted to fix about the tagging, so I just re-upped it myself a few hours ago. 

*If you want a copy of my meet disc, download this file:*
http://bit.ly/1aNO7ol

The file is .rar (akin to .zip file) so just unzip it, then burn the tracks to a disc. Please note, I included an excel file which has the track listing in the .rar. 

Enjoy! And feedback is always welcome.


----------



## ErinH

Neil_J said:


> Erin, I'd like to send our Orlando SQ meet CD your way, in exchange for the Alabama SQ meet CD, if that's cool with you?


just posted a link above. I'd have been fine sending you a copy but it's just a whole lot easier for me to up the disc and let anyone who wants a copy have at it via download. I'd still take a copy of yours if you'd like to send it. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## ErinH

Kevin K said:


> Here's a picture of Jason's mid/tweet arrangement


thanks for posting that. by the time I was able to get in Jason's car, it was too dark to get a decent picture. that install looks fantabulous!


----------



## ErinH

GTG CD link is back up again. Changed to bit.ly to keep up with download numbers.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Kevin K said:


> Here's a picture of Jason's mid/tweet arrangement


That explains a lot about why it sounded so good. Is that foam or carpet lining the midrange gullets?


----------



## Kevin K

It looked like trunk liner material but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Chris - the grills are covered by grill cloth (of course), the edging is covered by Alcantara, and the interior is trunk liner covering the fiberglass baffle.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Jason, that's awesome.


----------



## bbfoto

It looks as if you all had a great time.  I think it was a great turnout...just enough to be manageable, but not too many to be overwhelmed. 

I'm amazed as well how many great sounding systems there seem to be floating around these days. 

Yep Erin, that's an excellent Sampler Disc for sure. Thanks for making it available. As I sat down and listened to it, I thought to myself, "How many people out there will never experience this music like this (as it was really meant to be heard?!)" Even people that have been listening to some of these tracks for years with their OEM car stereo, or home stereo, or with generic iPod earbuds. I think events and GTGs like yours will help to slowly change that, and that's very cool.

It's great that you also included those particular Test Tracks on the disc as well, instead of just awesome music tracks. I'm sure that a lot of SQ noobs just don't know where to start when it comes to tuning, and just having those few well-selected tracks immediately available is a great start and will allow them to accomplish quite a bit with their tune. I hope that soon you'll do a short post about "How To Use the Test Tracks" that you've included. 

And I know that you said some of the tracks you included are "just for fun", but I know that you use a lot of them for specific purposes when tuning just as a lot of us do. It would be great to post "How to Use/What to Listen For" in each of the music tracks, although I know that it would be really time-consuming, as I know I personally would wind up typing 1000 words describing just one track, LOL.

Anyway, I'm stoked that the GTG was a success and I'm sure a lot of people really appreciate your hospitality and hard work in hosting it. Keep on keepin' on...

And Jason B., (I'm posting here due to lack of time) I'm sorry that I've been holding your thumb drive hostage.  I haven't forgotten...just been working out of town on photo shoots 28/30 days the last few months! I promise that it's coming back to you loaded with morsels of SQ joy to share with the lads.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm sure others are in agreement that Erin's stray...I mean unemployed Collie added quite the calming effect to the g2g. I'm sure he could sense Erin was swimming in a sea of estrogen in that house with a wife, daughter, and two female dogs. Or maybe the collie was just horny for some estrogen?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Chris - the grills are covered by grill cloth (of course), the edging is covered by Alcantara, and the interior is trunk liner covering the fiberglass baffle.


It's amazing how much difference angling the midrange away from the glass helps. And also stunting the first reflection with the trunk liner. I'm actually looking to take a page out of Kirks install by installing my tweeters the way he did. I fear the distance from the door locations won't get me much better than I am now firing directly at the glass but it's worth a try. Tried my x2's on axis in the kicks one time and they were a million times better. Too bad doing it right would cramp my left foot and make my e-brake uselessMaybe I can pull off a clean on axis install on the dash while still making them where they won't get a second look from people passing by.


----------



## ErinH

bbfoto said:


> Yep Erin, that's an excellent Sampler Disc for sure. Thanks for making it available. As I sat down and listened to it, I thought to myself, "How many people out there will never experience this music like this (as it was really meant to be heard?!)" Even people that have been listening to some of these tracks for years with their OEM car stereo, or home stereo, or with generic iPod earbuds. I think events and GTGs like yours will help to slowly change that, and that's very cool.


That’s what Jason and I were discussing when we were listening to the tracks in the garage the night before the meet. I grew up listening to a lot of 80’s music, so I’m an 80’s music nut. More pop and rock than anything. There was some very well recorded music from that era, even though it’s considered cheesy music by some today. Artists then went through a lot of trouble to get it right. Especially since the CD format came in to play then. Bobby McFerrin stuff would get laughed at but when you hear it on a good setup you’re like “wow”. Same for Depeche Mode, Howard Jones, Yes, etc. You hear it on the radio and kind of chuckle at it, but when you hear it on a good system you realize just how awesome it is and it becomes fun to listen to. It’s not listening for the sake of listening to ‘SQ’ music; they’re just some really fun tracks that are really well recorded. 



bbfoto said:


> It's great that you also included those particular Test Tracks on the disc as well, instead of just awesome music tracks. I'm sure that a lot of SQ noobs just don't know where to start when it comes to tuning, and just having those few well-selected tracks immediately available is a great start and will allow them to accomplish quite a bit with their tune. I hope that soon you'll do a short post about "How To Use the Test Tracks" that you've included.


Thanks. These meets are supposed to be about hanging out and learning. So, I figure the best way to help that is to provide some fundamental tuning tracks on top of regular music tracks. That way when you listen and hear something funky, you have something to immediately jump to and check. If a singer sounds like’s wandering in the vocal range, you can jump to the pink noise tracks and try to locate the problem frequency(ies). 

I do plan to post something about how to use them, but I somewhat covered that earlier. 



bbfoto said:


> And I know that you said some of the tracks you included are "just for fun", but I know that you use a lot of them for specific purposes when tuning just as a lot of us do. It would be great to post "How to Use/What to Listen For" in each of the music tracks, although I know that it would be really time-consuming, as I know I personally would wind up typing 1000 words describing just one track, LOL.


I started to write up why I chose them a couple nights ago and stopped. The truth is, a lot of them were chosen for various reasons. I’d say 95% of those tracks were chosen out of the sheer fun, well recorded track factor. The others were chosen because they do certain things that I listen for. The one thing I tried to stay away from was the “sq” factor. I think you guys know what I mean... those really technical and clinical tracks. I certainly appreciate those tracks on demo CDs people make, but I often find myself kind of bored with them to tell you the truth. They make systems sound really, really good, but I’m too ADD to sit there and listen to something that I can't rock out to or sing along with. 

My motivation for the variety was thinking about dudes saying “oh, wow… I haven’t this song in _years_!” and then just jamming along to it in their driveway or down the road. I definitely chose some oddball ones, but I was surprised that there are so many other oddballs out there like me, based on the feedback thus far. 

And, you best believe I listen to my iPod on shuffle all the time, so you know I already rock out to these songs myself. I know I must look crazy to the person in front of me at the stop light. LOL!

You’re right, though, it would take a long time to really delve in to them in detail. The truth is, I’d have to use a lot of fluff to put words to something in order for me to sound like I chose them for any reason other than they’re just fun. With that said, I’ll try to put a couple words to the ones I can to give folks an idea of what I, personally, listen for. I know I would appreciate someone doing that for me so I figure it's only right. On the flipside, some may know that detail better than me. Jason was telling me things about some songs that I didn't know. So I'm sure he and others can provide some input as well (and you guys are MORE than welcome to).



bbfoto said:


> Anyway, I'm stoked that the GTG was a success and I'm sure a lot of people really appreciate your hospitality and hard work in hosting it. Keep on keepin' on...


Yep. Always a fun time. This one was a bit more stressful but that’s because I did it to myself trying to line up sponsors and get 30 something CDs made for anyone who attended. All in all, I'm glad I did because I know people appreciated that and it helped to make the event more fun. Though, I may not do the sponsor thing again next time depending on time. 

I do plan on having another meet in the Spring; maybe March… but I’ll have to wait a bit and see what the feedback on that is.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Looks like you all had a great time. The crowd looks large but still manageable as someone else pointed out. At some point you get overwhelmed and lose out on who you can talk to etc.
I'm subscribing in case anyone puts more pics in this thread also. 

Thanks for sending the CDs up this way. I hope my first meet turns out half as good as this one looks like.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> I hope my first meet turns out half as good as this one looks like.


I'm sure it will. As long as the weather is good. You've already got a lot of interest... just take about 70% of your signed up attendees and that's usually the number that actually makes it. Life just happens.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Thank you for the kind words Erin. I had a great time and learned a lot about what a proper stage should sound like. I plan to make full use of the Solen Amt ribbon tweeters I walked away with to achieve more in my own install. It was great to see the faces of so many people with whon I have conversed and learned from for a few years now. Oh yeah anf thanks for the dozen or so different t-shirts!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle

Fricasseekid said:


> Thank you for the kind words Erin. I had a great time and learned a lot about what a proper stage should sound like. I plan to make full use of the Solen Amt ribbon tweeters I walked away with to achieve more in my own install. It was great to see the faces of so many people with whon I have conversed and learned from for a few years now. Oh yeah anf thanks for the dozen or so different t-shirts!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


You thought I was a dude....


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Fricasseekid said:


> Thank you for the kind words Erin. I had a great time and learned a lot about what a proper stage should sound like. I plan to make full use of the Solen Amt ribbon tweeters I walked away with to achieve more in my own install. It was great to see the faces of so many people with whon I have conversed and learned from for a few years now. Oh yeah anf thanks for the dozen or so different t-shirts!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


Nice Phoenix Gold TI1600.5 in that trunk !!


----------



## ike3000

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Chris - the grills are covered by grill cloth (of course), the edging is covered by Alcantara, and the interior is trunk liner covering the fiberglass baffle.


Those mids look sweet. I didn't get to see them uncovered during the Summer GTG. I was under the impression they were firing straight up. Now I can see why the mids were so centered.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ike3000 said:


> Those mids look sweet. I didn't get to see them uncovered during the Summer GTG. I was under the impression they were firing straight up. Now I can see why the mids were so centered.


I believe they were firing up at the last NC meet.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Syracuse Customs said:


> Nice Phoenix Gold TI1600.5 in that trunk !!


After I chose a Pioneer shirt, Erin threw down a Syracuse Customs shirt and I traded up. I gotta represent!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fricasseekid

millerlyte said:


> You thought I was a dude....


How would I have known otherwise? As the rule goes, there are no females on the internet. Even less such attractive ones! LoL

But now I may treat you differently...
cause I know you placed 3rd in MECA. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Fricasseekid said:


> After I chose a Pioneer shirt, Erin threw down a Syracuse Customs shirt and I traded up. I gotta represent!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


Hell yeah !!


----------



## bbfoto

Erin, thanks for the detailed reply. I have to agree with everything you've said.  

Thanks also to everyone who took pics and contributed. Hopefully there will be many more GTG's like this in the future.

This thread also inspired me to post a topic that I've been wanting to throw up for a long, long time.  It has to do with the Recording Process / Producing a CD, and how the techniques and technology apply to our car audio installs and tuning. The main feature is a series of YouTube VIDEOS demonstrating the recording and mixing process to produce one of the tracks on a currently released CD. Not to threadjack, but feel free to check it out if you are at all interested:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/156379-sq-recording-process-tracking-band-mixing-tracks-video.html#post1997213


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I walked away with a CAJ shirt and JL Audio shirt. Thanks Al and whoever sent the JL shirts. Also brought home a Pioneer component set that Blake brought. I will be installing it in the near future and running it at the next G2G for funzies and because I promised him I'd do so if I won it. I'm going to give it a fair chance at sounding as good as possible and give an honest review. The tweeters will be properly aimed instead of firing straight up at the glass like my 2" wideband tweeters.


----------



## spyders03

I somehow walked away like a bandit, which is weird because I'm usually the one that doesn't win anything. I came home with a Pioneer Champion Series 12" sub that is going under the back seat in the wife's truck to help finish her install (got to hear these in Blake's scion and they sound great). I also got the AE SBP15, which are going in my trunk so I can now go IB with the big boys. I also got a set of the Seas Neo tweeters, than in ordering the lpg hinged mounts and replacing my SoundStream tweeters. They have been faithful but it's time for something with a little more detail. This is on top of some CAJ t-shirts, a pioneer shirt and a JL shirt. I can't say thank you enough to Erin and the sponsors for making all this happen as I wouldn't be able to afford most of this on my own, let alone justify it to the boss.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## bigbubba

spyders03 said:


> I somehow walked away like a bandit, which is weird because I'm usually the one that doesn't win anything. I came home with a Pioneer Champion Series 12" sub that is going under the back seat in the wife's truck to help finish her install (got to hear these in Blake's scion and they sound great). I also got the AE SBP15, which are going in my trunk so I can now go IB with the big boys. I also got a set of the Seas Neo tweeters, than in ordering the lpg hinged mounts and replacing my SoundStream tweeters. They have been faithful but it's time for something with a little more detail. This is on top of some CAJ t-shirts, a pioneer shirt and a JL shirt. I can't say thank you enough to Erin and the sponsors for making all this happen as I wouldn't be able to afford most of this on my own, let alone justify it to the boss.
> 
> Swyped while swerving



That's awsome man! I was wondering who got the badboy AE. Get that sucker installed before Freeze Fest.


----------



## scionboxrox

Events like this keep the spirit alive. I was thrilled to see those who drove from such a long distance to be there for the GTG. The location was awesome and having a KEF Reference system was superb! Cars lined up that all had their own signature sound/interpretation of the music is always interesting. 

Erin did a bang up job on the demo disc. He really does go all out in making sure these go well. 

If you have not ever been you should look into either attending or planning one. The people you meet really make this something I am proud to be involved with. 

The sponsors really came together on this one and congrats to all who won some sweet swag and prizes. 
I hope the Pioneer equipment that went out is enjoyed for years to come. 

Thanks again to all who attended!


----------



## goodstuff

Damn, $2000 worth of door prizes. I think I gave away some macaroni salad at one of my meets one time. Epic. Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

goodstuff said:


> Damn, $2000 worth of door prizes. I think I gave away some macaroni salad at one of my meets one time. Epic. Looks like you all had a great time.


I have some stuff in the works man. What show gave away macaroni salad ? I usually have awesome food for our shows


----------



## goodstuff

Syracuse Customs said:


> I have some stuff in the works man. What show gave away macaroni salad ? I usually have awesome food for our shows


At a meet I had last summer here in Mass. Yes the Utica Pizza Company was so awesome. Thanks again for that.


----------



## Carlton8000

Looking at doing a IB arrangement with the Dayton Ultimax 10" DVC. I am open to any other ideas from those that were able to hear my MX5 setup. A big thanks to Parts Express for providing such a nice giveaway product. I have always like dealing with PE as they are focused on providing excellent customer service.


----------



## Tsmith

I walked away with some great swag and nice speakers. I got a CAJ shirt, JL Audio shirt, real nice Pioneer shirt, and some sweet Airborne 4" Fullrange speakers. Thanks again to Erin and all the sponsors. Erin did a fantastic job with the GTG and demo disc.


----------



## ErinH

Thanks, Tim. 

I'm glad you guys had fun. Hopefully we can do this again in the Spring.


----------



## honda

I walk away with CAJ & Jl audio tshirt thanks Al and Jl. Also thanks to madisound for the 8in mid bass Seas prestige L22 RN4X/P. Thanks again Erin for all the hard work to put on a great gtg.


----------



## wdemetrius1

bigbubba said:


> Looks like fun was had by all. REALLY wish I could have been there but issues arose preventing that from happening. Hope to get to go to the next one.


^^

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## ErinH

I definitely will try to do this again in the Spring, so you guys will have another chance to make it. Though, we did miss you fellas. I kept wondering if Kelly was gonna show up because the night before he sent a message about the address. Such a tease, he is... lol.


----------



## splaudiohz

Nice disc Erin. thanks for posting....


----------



## ErinH

If any of you guys who came to my GTG and saw my Kef bookshelf speakers wanted a pair, here's your chance:
http://bit.ly/18Audep

That's about $100 less than I've seen them anywhere else in the last year.


----------

